#ubuntu-il 2011-02-21
<asw3_> קוטר
<Ddorda> בוקר טוב
<sultan2> Fluxbox 1.3 has arrived! http://fluxbox.org/news/all.php#1298141402
<sultan2> איפה דור?
<serfus> כנראה שלא כאן... :)
<serfus> אבל אני בטוח שהוא כבר יודע
<Guest69178> שלום.. מישהו יכול לכוון אותי לפוסט של "איך משנים את ה GRUB
<serfus> מה הכוונה משנים?
<Guest69178> אני רוצה שהווינדוס יעלה לי לפני האובנטו
<Guest69178> זאת אומרת שיהיה לי 4 שניות להחליט מה אני מעדיף
<serfus> אה, אני מכיר פוסט טוב, שניה
<Guest69178> ואז יעלה הוונדוס
<Guest69178> תודה :)
<serfus> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-windows-as-default-os-when-dual-booting-ubuntu/
<Guest69178> מלך !! תודה רבה
<serfus> בבקשה :)
<Guest69178> איך יכול להיות שה  menu.lst
<Guest69178> אצלי רייק ?
<Guest69178> יש פה מישהו שמבין ב grub?
<Guest69178> לא משנה מצאתי אבל תודה בכל זאת
<avihay> can someone call ma name? I'm testing Kttsd...
<someone235> avihay,
<someone235> avihay, קצת בדיליי
<avihay> :->
<avihay> well, I didn't hear anything :-< but I was playing some music
<someone235> avihay, i've tried again
<avihay> well, didn't work, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-22
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> היי
<nicoco> i-pink - heya
<i-pink> הייי
<Interruptus> zodkim
<i-pink> ??
<nicoco> זודקים!
<i-pink> זה לא בריא.
<Interruptus> הרגע כמעט הרגתי מישהו
<i-pink> תחזור למינון המקובל.
<Interruptus> שאמר לי שהוא מריץ את הלינוקס שלו בתור רוט
<i-pink> מוזר..
<Interruptus> זה ממש גורם לי לכאבי בטן
<Interruptus> כשאני שומע דברים כאלה
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrSwaA-FAj4&feature=relmfu
<i-pink> הגבת ככה ^ ?
<Reapu> hi
<Reapu> מישהו פה
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-23
<trew> היי לכם
<trew> מה נשמע?
<trew> --ששששששששש אתה מעיר פה את כולם...
<i-pink> היייי כולם
<i-pink> היייי כולם
<trew_> H3r0: ביקשת?
<trew_> קיבלת
<trew_> http://free-visual.blogspot.com/2011/02/blog-post_23.html
<H3r0> תודה
<H3r0> trew_ - נחמדדדדדדדדדד
<H3r0> יצא לך לנסות?
<trew_> H3r0: בקטנה
<trew_> אני עדיין צריך ללמוד איך עובדים עם הלוקס רנדר
<H3r0> trew_ - זה עדיין בגירסה נסיונית?
<trew_> כי היא עוד לא סופית
<trew_> ידווחו על באגים ואני מקווה שהיא תשתמש כולה בהאצת חומרה
<H3r0> מנוע גרפי למה זה?
<trew_> ככה היא תעבוד מהר יותר וזמני הרינדור ישתנו
<trew_> ךחישוב פיזיקה של האובייקטים והשפעה שלהם מהאור
<trew_> לפי זה כל אובייקט מצליל כמו שצריך ומבריק ביחס לתאורה ולאובייקטים מסביבו
<H3r0> trew_ - לא הבנת למשחקים וזה?
<trew_> לא הבנתי
<trew_> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> למה המנוע הגרפי?
<trew_> לרינדור סצינות אנימציות
<trew_> לא נראה לי שזה גם למשחק
<asw3_> איפה דיאדורה
<H3r0> ישן
<asw3_> אתה יודע לעבוד עם nautilus?
<H3r0> מסתבר
<asw3_> איך אני מוסיף ל- listview
<asw3_> bit rate?
<H3r0> asw3_ - edit >preferences
<asw3_> אין שם
<asw3_> bit rate..
<asw3_> אולי אתה יודע בכל זאת איך להוסיף לשם ?
<H3r0> !g bit rate nautilus
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] [SOLVED] Adding mp3 info columns (e.g. bitrate, etc.) to ... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878683
<H3r0> !g bit rate nautilus icons
<Hoborg> GNOME Tips - ArchWiki - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Tips
<H3r0> :\
<asw3_> חוכמה לחפש בגוגל
<asw3_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Tips
<H3r0> ברור
<asw3_> archlinux.
<asw3_> אתה שם לב?
<H3r0> אז מה
<H3r0> זה קללה?
<H3r0> !g bit rate nautilus ubuntu
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] [SOLVED] Adding mp3 info columns (e.g. bitrate, etc.) to ... - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878683
<asw3_> קללה?
<asw3_> אולי זה לא מתאים?
<H3r0> !g show bit rate nautilus ubuntu
<Hoborg> Idea #5211: &quot;More details about files in nautilus list view ... - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5211/
<H3r0> ^
<H3r0> אל תגיד סתם דברים
<H3r0> בקטע הזה הם די דומות
<asw3_> שמע הלינק הזה ביקרתי בו קודם
<H3r0> ומה אמרו?
<asw3_> והוא רוצה להתקין כל מיני דברים
<asw3_> שנראה לי שגוזלים הרבה משאבים
<asw3_> פייתון-נאוטילוס
<H3r0> אז לא ידוע
<H3r0> אצלי זה מופיע עם כוכבים
<asw3_> יותר פשוט להגיד לא יודע..
<H3r0> לא יותר פשוט
<asw3_> כוכבים?
<H3r0> אתה מדבר על דירוג או שבכלל לא הבנתי אותך?
<asw3_> דיברתי על bit per minute
<asw3_> סך הכל להוסיף תפריט
<H3r0> אתה מדבר על איכות
<H3r0> של
<asw3_> צריך להתקין כל כך הרבה?
<H3r0> שמע?
<asw3_> כן ב- kbps
<H3r0> אה עכשיו חשבתי על דירוג קובץ
<H3r0> לא אין לי מושג מי אמר שזה אפשרי בדרך רגילה?
<asw3_> זה נראה לי דיי מוזר שצריך להתקין כל כך הרבה דברים
<asw3_> בטוח יש משהו שעורכים
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-24
<H3r0> אולי
<trew_> יום יום
<hezinho> hello all
<hezinho> iam new here and new with ubuntu system
<hezinho> i need basic help plz
<hezinho> does any1 know how to change the bar after installation of the notebook sys ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-25
<Nighty`lap> שלום, מישהו יכול לעזור לי ?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbMHLDY1pA
<Nighty`lap> nicoco, יש מצב אתה עוזר לי ?
<nicoco> oh SWEET <3
<nicoco> hmm
<nicoco> why not?
<nicoco> what's the prob?
<Nighty`lap> יש לי דיסק התקנה של ubuntu
<Nighty`lap> ואני רוצה להתקין אותו על DISK ON KEY
<Nighty`lap> כיצד אני עושה זאת ?
<Nighty`lap> (כיצד מילה קצת מתחנגלת אבל בקטנה)
<nicoco> have you heard about the RTFM syndrome?
<nicoco> !g how to install ubutnu from disk on key
<Nighty`lap> read the fucking manual lol
<Nighty`lap> :>
<Hoborg> How to Install Ubuntu on a USB Key | eHow.com - http://www.ehow.com/how_5074351_install-ubuntu-usb-key.html
<Nighty`lap> ye i know it
<Nighty`lap> אבל יש לי בעיה אחרת
<Nighty`lap> יש לי דיסק התקנה כבר
<Nighty`lap> ואני לא רוצה להוריד
<Nighty`lap> את הגירסא המיוחדת
<Nighty`lap> כי אני בעבודה
<Nighty`lap> והאינטרנט פה
<Nighty`lap> איטי פצצות
<nicoco> oh snap
<nicoco> דיברת מהר מדי
<nicoco> אז השתיקו אותך
<nicoco> אסור לדבר מהר מדי :(
<nicoco> אחרת יחשבו שאתה בוט שמנסה להציף את הערוץ
<Nighty`lap> ניקו?
<nicoco> סליחה, אני עוד מעט חוזר
<nicoco> תאר את הבעיה באופן כללי ומי שיכול יעזור לך
<Nighty`lap> אבישי אתה פה ?
<nicoco> חזרתי
<nicoco> שמע
<nicoco> קודם כל תאר את הבעיה
<nicoco> תגיד אותה לכל הערוץ
<nicoco> ומי שיראה ויוכל לעזור, יענה
<nicoco> זה הייתרון בערוצי ירק
<Nighty`lap> :D
<Nighty`lap> אני משתמש ב IRC
<Nighty`lap> כבר מעל ל 10 שנים
<Nighty`lap> אני דיי מכיר תנושא :D
<Nighty`lap> אבל אין לי כל כך מושג ירוק בלינוקס
<nicoco> אז למה אתה לא פועל לפיו?
<Nighty`lap> מעוניין להתחיל להיות משתמש מן המניין
<nicoco> פשוט תסביר את הבעיה
<nicoco> לכולם
<Nighty`lap> טוב
<Nighty`lap> בוקר טוב לכולם
<Nighty`lap> קוראים לי אוראל, בקרוב משתמש לינוקס חדש
<nicoco> :)
<Nighty`lap> הורדתי וצרבתי לינוקס
<Nighty`lap> ועכשיו אני ב laptop בעבודה
<Nighty`lap> וברשותי
<Nighty`lap> linux cd, usb 8gb stick, ומוטיבציה
<Nighty`lap> אני מעוניין להתקין את מערכת הלינוקס על הדיסק און קיי
<Nighty`lap> כדי לנסות אותה שבועיים-חודש לפני שאתקין אותה
<Nighty`lap> במקום ה windows שעל הנייד
<Nighty`lap> אם מישהו יוכל לעזור לי בתהליך, אני מאוד מאוד אשמח
<Nighty`lap> :)
<Nighty`lap> nicoco, אהבת ?
<nicoco> יפה מאוד
<nicoco> כל הכבוד
<nicoco> :P
<Nighty`lap> :>
<nicoco> עכשיו זה הולך ככה: בתור משתמש לינוקס, לאן אתה רוצה להגיע?
<nicoco> אתה רוצה שיהיה לך ידע תכני במערכת? שתוכל להריץ שרתים וכו'? לכתוב תוכנות?
<Nighty`lap> ממממ לירח ?
<Nighty`lap> אה, אני רוצה לדעת הכל
<Shualdon> Nighty`lap: אאל"ט יש תוכנה כזו בלייב סידי
<Shualdon> תעלה את הלייב סידי
<Nighty`lap> ניקו, ממש הכל אם זה הרצת שרתים ואם זה ליישם את הרקע התכנותי ע"ג הלינוקס
<Nighty`lap> Shualdon, כן, אבל שאלה קטנה
<Nighty`lap> אם אני מריץ על LiveCD
<Nighty`lap> זה שומר את כל ההגדרות שאני מגדיר ב linux ?
<Nighty`lap> ואם כן, איפה ?
<nicoco> לא, זה לא שומר
<nicoco> זה יתחיל לך את המערכת כל פעם מחדש
<Nighty`lap> כן, אז זה לא שווה
<Nighty`lap> אני מעדיף שזה ישמור הכל ע"ג הדיסק און קיי
<nicoco> אבל אתה יכול להתקין אותה בנוסף לווינדוס
<Nighty`lap> כן אבל אנחנו יודעים שזה חרא
<Nighty`lap> :>
<nicoco> הממ
<Nighty`lap> מערכת הפעלה אחת על מערכת אחת
<Nighty`lap> הכי טוב
<nicoco> לא בהכרח
<Nighty`lap> חלוקה למחיצות נורמאלית ולא מפולגת
<nicoco> לא על מערכת אחרת
<nicoco> בנוסף למערכת אחרת
<nicoco> אני עובד ככה והכל עובד לי חלק
<Nighty`lap> באמת אתה עובד ככה?
<nicoco> כן
<Nighty`lap> מה המערכת השנייה ?
<Shualdon> מערכת על מערכת זה גרוע
<nicoco> בכל הפעלה של המחשב אני בוחר איזו מערכת להפעיל
<Shualdon> גם לי יש דואל בוט
<nicoco> ואכן, מערכת על מערכת זה גרוע
<Shualdon> וכבר שנה שלא בחרתי באפשרות השנייה
<nicoco> אבל מערכת בצמוד למערכת זה חסר נזקים
<Nighty`lap> אז אתם אומרים בנוסף ל windows להתקין את הלינוקס ?
<Shualdon> כן
<Nighty`lap> זו ההמלצה של המומחים ?
<Shualdon> זה לא בעיה
<Nighty`lap> סבבה אבל מה עם חלוקת המחיצות ?
<Nighty`lap> כי יש לי רק מחיצה אחת C
<Nighty`lap> אין עם זה בעיה אני מאמין ...?
<Shualdon> אתה מקטין אותה
<Shualdon> הכל יש בהתקנה
<nicoco> המערכת תחלק לך את הכונן תוך כדי ההתקנה
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> זה אובונטו
<Nighty`lap> ממממ כמה לינוקס לוקחת מקום בכונן ?
<nicoco> הוא עושה לך הכל
<Shualdon> יש אוצפיה לחלוקה אוטומטית, כשאתה רק בוחר כמה לתת לכל מערכת
<Shualdon> ואתה יכול לעשות חלקוה מתקדמת יותר
<Nighty`lap> בתור מתחיל בלינוקס על מה אתה ממליץ לי להשתמש ?
<nicoco> בדיוק, אתה יכול לבחור בדיוק איך שאתה רוצה
<Shualdon> המינימום למערכת שפועלת טוב 4 ג'יגה
<Shualdon> המינימום מינימום של אובונטו זה בערת 2ץ8 אאל"ט
<Shualdon> 2.8
<Shualdon> אבל מומלץ לפחות 5
<Nighty`lap> לתת לה 6 ונעשה אותה שמחה ?
<Shualdon> אבל הכל אפשר לשנות אחר כך
<Shualdon> אם תראה שאתה צריך עוד מקום זו לא בעיה אחר כך להגדיך
<Shualdon> ל
<Nighty`lap> שאנחנו אומרים להגדיר לה מקום
<Nighty`lap> אתה בעצם אומר
<Nighty`lap> שאני יכול לשלוט בכמה מערכת ההפעלה שלי תשקול ?
<Shualdon> לא
<Shualdon> כמה מההארדיסק שלך יהיה למערכת קבצים שלה
<Nighty`lap> אה
<nicoco> לא, אתה יכל לשלוט בכמה מקום פוטנציאלי היא תוכל להשתמש
<Nighty`lap> אז עדיף 15 גיגה ככה לא ?
<nicoco> כן
<Shualdon> 15 זזה נחמד
<Nighty`lap> כמה hdrive יש לכם
<Nighty`lap> וכמה נתתם לה ?
<Shualdon> אני שנה וחצי עם אובונטו בלי פרימוט והמערכת עצמה עם כל התוכנות שוקלת לי בערת 10 ג'יגה
<Nighty`lap> מצטער אם אני שואל הרבה שאלות, אני להוט להתקנה..
<nicoco> לי יש סך הכל משהו כמו 1500 GB
<nicoco> ונתתי לה משהו כמו 15
<Nighty`lap> סבבה סגור אתן לה גם 15
<Shualdon> עם קבצים אישיים זה כבר יכול לגדול
<Shualdon> אבל תמיד אפשר להגדיל אחר כך אל תשכח
<Nighty`lap> אוקיי, זה לא מחלק מחיצה או משהו כזה נכון ?
<Nighty`lap> (בטוח בהתקנה יש לי אפשרות כזאת אבל אני שואל אם אני לא חייב)
<Shualdon> מזתומרת?
<Nighty`lap> יש לי ב lap רק C
<Nighty`lap> ואני לא מעוניין לבצע עוד מחיצה בשבילה
<Shualdon> הא
<Shualdon> זה בעייתי קצמת
<Nighty`lap> אתה עשית בשבילה מחיצה נוספת ?
<Shualdon> בגלל שווינדוס לא מכירה במערכת קבצים של לינוקס
<Nighty`lap> אוקיי אז הפתרון הנוח ביותר זה ליצור מחיצה ?
<Shualdon> ולא, אני פשוט כבר לא משתמש בווינדוס :P
<nicoco> למעשה יש לי שלוש מחיצות שמוגדרות ללינוקס
<Shualdon> לאו דווקא
<nicoco> אחת ל-SWAP
<Shualdon> פשוט בווינדוס תקטין של C
<nicoco> אחת למערכת קבצים
<nicoco> ואחת לתיקיית בית
<Shualdon> ואז לווינדוס ה15 גיגה של לינוקס יראו לה כמקום לא מוגדר
<Shualdon> במקום שהיא תחשוב שזה חלק מC
<Nighty`lap> סבבה, אני יוסיף בהתקנה עוד מחיצה של 15 גיגה
<Nighty`lap> ואני אתקין במקום האפל הזה את לינוקס
<Nighty`lap> זה יהיה טוב כך לא ?
<Shualdon> אם אתה לא עושה את זה, כשתכתוב בווינדוס לתוך C יש סיכוי שזה יכתב על חלק מלינוקס
<Shualdon> ואז זה ידפוק דברים
<Nighty`lap> אוקיי
<Nighty`lap> Shualdon, nicoco: יש לכם שמות עוזרים יקרים ?
<Shualdon> יש בהתקנה גם אופציה להקטין את C
<Shualdon> אתה ידוע בתור שועלדון
<Shualdon> אני*
<Shualdon> למה אמרתי אתה?!
<nicoco> אובכן
<Nighty`lap> כי אתה חושב עליי
<nicoco> אם אני ידוע בתור שועלדון
<nicoco> אז אתה ידוע בתור ניקוקו?
<Shualdon> עשיתי משמרת לילה, אני לא הכי שפוי כרגע
<Nighty`lap> :> במה עובד הבחור ?
<nicoco> PAWNED :P
<Guest23824> yup
<Nighthawk``> nicoco, יש לי ubuntu 10.04 להתקין אותה או גירסא חדשה יותר ?
<nicoco> תלוי
<nicoco> 10.04 הי LTS
<nicoco> היא*
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> long time support
<nicoco> והחדשה היא לא, אז היא נחשבת פחות יציבה
<Shualdon> term
<Shualdon> לאו דווקא פחות יציבה
<Nighthawk``> פחות מדריכים נכתבו בשבילה
<nicoco> אלא פחות נתמכת?
<Nighthawk``> לזה הוא מתכוון אני מאמין..
<Shualdon> אובונטו תומכים בה רק שנה וחצי
<Shualdon> ולא פחות מדריכים
<Nighthawk``> באיזה גירסא אתם משתמשים ?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> טוב, תודה על התיקון
<nicoco> אני משתמש ב-10.10
<Shualdon> 10.04 מיועד לרוב לחברות ומשרדים שלא רוצים להחליף כל חצי שנה
<Shualdon> ואנ יגם ב10.10
<Nighthawk``> אתם מחליפים כל חצי שנה ?
<Shualdon> כן
<nicoco> אכן :)
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<nicoco> avishai - בוקר טוב :P
<avishai> ‏בוקר אור!
<Nighthawk``> כדי לעדכן גרסא זה בלאגן או בקטנה ?
<Shualdon> ממש בקטנה
<Shualdon> אני שם את ללילה
<Shualdon> והולך לישון
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Nighthawk``> אנשים פה לא משתמשים בשמות אחד אל השני ? רק בניקים ?
<nicoco> תלוי איך אתה מעדיף שייקראו לך
<nicoco> אני מעדיף להשאר אנונימי
<Nighthawk``> אל תעלב כי זו לא כוונתי
<Nighthawk``> אבל פעם היתה רשת ישנה בשם ישראלנט
<Nighthawk``> לפני 8 שנים בערך היא עוד היתה חיה
<Nighthawk``> גם אני בתקופה ההיא הייתי מעדיף להישאר אנונימי
<Nighthawk``> אבל עם הגיל, אתה מבין שזה בולשיט, אבל בסדר כל אחד ואמונתו
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה אתה לא אכפת לך שאני שואל ?
<nicoco> 15
<Nighthawk``> ומי הכניס אותך ללינוקס ?
<nicoco> אני בעצמי
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי
<Nighthawk``> למדת כבר שפות תכנות או אתה לא מעוניין בצד הזה ?
<nicoco> מתעניין מתעניין אבל לא מזדמן
<nicoco> וכפי שנאמר, לו רק היו עוד שעתיים ביממה
<Nighthawk``> הלוואי ויותר
<Nighthawk``> 5-6 שעות היו מסדרות אותי
<Nighthawk``> טוב 2 שאלות אחרונות והתקנה ?
<Shualdon> עד שאתה מחליט להתקין, אבי כבר הספקתי להתקין אובונטו על מכונה וירטואלית
<Nighthawk``> חחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה אתה שועלדון ?
<Shualdon> 21
<Nighthawk``> כמה שנים עם לינוקס?
<Shualdon> שנתיים
<Nighthawk``> טוב 2 שאלות והתקנה
<Nighthawk``> 1. למה באתר שלהם הם ממליצים על
<Nighthawk``> 32bit and not 64 ?
<Shualdon> כי לא להכל יש תמיכה ל64
<Nighthawk``> בגלל התמיכה הגדולה יותר בתוכנות הישנות 32bit
<Nighthawk``> אה סבבה חשדתי בזה
<Nighthawk``> ושאלה שנייה ואחרונה
<Nighthawk``> הורדתי 10.10 iso
<Nighthawk``> יש לי אפשרות ליצור את התמונה על ה USB
<Nighthawk``> ולהתקין ממנו נכון ?
<Nighthawk``> כי אין לי דיסק כרגע לצריבה..
<Shualdon> כן
<Nighthawk``> לערוץ אין אופים ?
<Shualdon> יש
<Shualdon> אבל לא תמיד
<Nighthawk``> מוזר שהערוץ רשום ע"ש UbuntuIrcCouncil
<Nighthawk``> ואין nickname כזה
<Shualdon> למה?
<Nighthawk``> כנראה הרשת רשמה תערוץ..
<Shualdon> זה ערות לוקו של אובונטו
<Nighthawk``> כן, אבל עדיין צריך להיות לו פאונדר שהוא משתמש אמיתי
<Nighthawk``> אחרת צאןסרב לא יכול לאחוז בערוץ
<Shualdon> לא נורא...
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Nighthawk``> קהילה קטנה יש בארץ לנושא ?
<Shualdon> יש כלה עשרות
<Shualdon> כמה
<Nighthawk``> חבל שלא חדר יותר..
<Shualdon> אנחנו מנסי
<Shualdon> ם
<Nighthawk``> נראה לי אנשים היו מבינים שלא חייבים את הברירת מחדל של וינדווס
<Nighthawk``> אתם מתקינים לחברים ? למשפחה ?
<Nighthawk``> אם כן זה לא לנסות..
<Shualdon> הבעיה היא שאנחנו חיים מתרומות
<Nighthawk``> מממ
<Shualdon> היה לנו דוכן ממש מולח בכנס אייקון
<Shualdon> מוצלח
<Nighthawk``> אה יפה מאוד
<Nighthawk``> מממ, אנשים לקחו דיסקים וניסו ?
<Shualdon> לקחו ידסקים
<Shualdon> אבל לא יודע אם ניסו
<Shualdon> אני מקווה
<Shualdon> :P
<nicoco> :P
<Nighthawk``> מאוד מאוד יפה הרעיון שכל אחד יכול למלא פרטים וישלח לו למייל ה ubuntu העדכני
<Nighthawk``> מי ראש הקהילה בארץ ?
<Shualdon> כרגע זה מישהו בשם אביב
<Shualdon> שלא נמצא פה עכשיו
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה הבחור ?
<Shualdon> לא יודע
<Nighthawk``> יפה מאוד שלקח את זה על עצמו..
<Shualdon> הוא נבחר...
<Nighthawk``> אם באמת רוצים להתחיל להזיז עיניינים
<Shualdon> רצו אותי אבל סירבתי
<Nighthawk``> צריכים לכל בן משפחה להתקין על המחשב ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> אה יפה
<Nighthawk``> אביב עושה עבודה טובה ?
<Shualdon> הוא רק התחיל
<Shualdon> אבל נראה שכן
<Nighthawk``> מי היה לפניו ?
<Shualdon> דור
<Nighthawk``> נמצא פה ?
<Shualdon> כן
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda
<Nighthawk``> ?
<Shualdon> כן
<Nighthawk``> היה מאוד קשה לנחש..
<Nighthawk``> שועלדון אני פה בעבודה משועמם ברמות
<Shualdon> אז תתקין
<Shualdon> תעשה נסיונותת
<Nighthawk``> רוצה לשחק אנריל טורנמנט 99, אבל גם צריך להתקין תלינוקס..
<Shualdon> זה הכי כיף
<Nighthawk``> כן כבר 98%
<nicoco> :D
<Nighthawk``> האינטרנט בעבודה איטי ברמות קשות..
<Nighthawk``> אחפש מדריך עכשיו להתקנה ואתקין
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<Nighthawk``> שלום, מה שלומך ?
<nicoco> היי דור
<Shualdon> שתוק חנון
<nicoco> אתה כבר ער?
<nicoco> או עדיין ער?
<Nighthawk``> למה אנשים ערים בשעות כאלו..
<Ddorda> nicoco: כבר
<Ddorda> ישנתי אולי 12 שעות עכשיו
<Nighthawk``> הלכת על השיא הישראלי ?
<Shualdon> אני לא ישנתי בכלל!!
<Ddorda> Shualdon: גבר
<nicoco> Ddorda - אני ישנתי 13 וחצי
<nicoco> על השעון
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> התמוטתי אתמול ב-6
<Ddorda> לפני הטיול שעכשיו חזרתי ממנו לא ישנתי 4 ימים ברצף
<nicoco> והתעוררתי היום ב-7:30
<Ddorda> אני לא מתכוון לשבור את השיא הזה שוב.
<nicoco> OO"
<nicoco> קשוח
<nicoco> .
<Ddorda> האמת שהתעוררתי היום ב־6, אבל חזרתי לישון
<nicoco> טוב עשית
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawk``> לאן היה הטיול ?
<Ddorda> חשבתי שהיום חמישי, ואז גיליתי ששישי
<Ddorda> לצד השני של הכביש
<Ddorda> הרי ירושלים :)
<Ddorda> בכל אופן, היה נחמד
<Nighthawk``> 4 ימים להרי ירושלים
<Ddorda> אה..! שועלי, רציתי לספר לך משהו
<Nighthawk``> מה יש לעשות שם כל כך המון זמן
<Ddorda> לא, 3 ימים להרי ירושלים
<Ddorda> ולפני זה לא ישנתי 4 ימים
<Ddorda> תתפלא
<Shualdon> ?
<Ddorda> Shualdon: שועלי, שמע איזה אדיר
<Ddorda> קיבלתי מקנוניקל את הפונט של אובונטו בעברית
<Shualdon> הוא מוכן?
<Ddorda> לא בדיוק
<Ddorda> הוא חצי מוכן, הם ביקשו ממני לתת להם עליו פידבק
<Ddorda> האמת שהוא נורא דחוס
<Nighthawk``> מי כתב אותו ?
<Shualdon> הא
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מג משהו
<Ddorda> איזו חברה ממש מפורסמת לגופנים
<Nighthawk``> מעוצב יפה ?
<Nighthawk``> וקריא..
<Ddorda> מעוצב מקסים, אבל דחוס קצת
<Ddorda> כלומר, יחש לו מעט מאוד ספייסינג
<Ddorda> יש*
<Nighthawk``> ספייסינג זה מאוד מאוד חשוב לפונט
<Ddorda> קשה לקרוא ככה הרבה טקסט
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אני אשלח להם על זה פיסבק
<Ddorda> פידבק
<Nighthawk``> אפשר לראות את זה מעולה ב ide של מהדרים
<Nighthawk``> אולי תצרף גם כמה דוגמאות לספייסינג טוב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: נראה לך שיש לי זמן לזה?
<Ddorda>  :P
<Nighthawk``> חחחח, אם הלכת לטיול 3 ימים
<Nighthawk``> אז נראה לי שכן
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: תחשוב שוב
<Shualdon> BRB
<Ddorda> avishai: אבישי יקירי נוכח?
<Nighthawk``> בן כמה אתה דור ?
<avishai> ‏נוכח גם נוכח
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: בן כמה שצריך להיות כמובן
<Nighthawk``> כולם סודיים כאן :>
<Nighthawk``> לכמה אין שמות ולחלק אין גילאים
<Ddorda> avishai: אמור לי, יש סיכוי שהתקדמת עם הסקריפט לצ'אט, אני מת לנסות אותו!
<Ddorda> :D
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אתה צודק
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כמו שצריך. אני לא אוהב שאנשים אחרי זה עושים עלי מחקר ומספרים לי באיזה צד של המיטה אני מניח את הראש
<avishai> ‏ניסית את הפאטצ' ששלחתי לך?
<Nighthawk``> חחח, אני ממש לא מאלו, אבל זכותך כמובן
<Ddorda> avishai: לא. לא ניסיתי מתוך מחשבה שיש לו עוד שיפור. לנסות?
<avishai> ‏למה לא
<Ddorda> סבבה
<avishai> ‏אני עוד לא המשכתי לעבוד עליו
<avishai> ‏אבל אני אמשיך בקרוב
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<avishai> ‏היה קצת לחץ בעבודה
<Ddorda> נו כרגיל :)
<Nighthawk``> שאלה אחרונה לפני התקנה של ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> כדי להתקין אותו באנגלית ועם תמיכה בעברית
<Nighthawk``> אני צריך לסמן אנגלית בכל מקום
<Nighthawk``> זה אמת ?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> צריך להגדיר מקלדת ישראלית
<nicoco> וכל השאר שיהיה אנגלי
<Nighthawk``> סבבה
<Nighthawk``> ניקו שאלה אחרונה ואני זז
<Nighthawk``> בתמונה הבאה
<Nighthawk``> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntuwiki/images/thumb/3/37/Ubuntu-install-4.png/600px-Ubuntu-install-4.png
<nicoco> XD
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ההתקנה כ"כ פשוטה שאני לא בטוח שיש לך למה לשאול בכלל
<Ddorda> :P
<Nighthawk``> בשביל האפשרות שהצעתם לי
<Nighthawk``> של יצירת מחיצה
<Nighthawk``> של 15 גיגה
<Nighthawk``> אני צריך לבחור באפשרות השלישית
<Nighthawk``> חיובי ?
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda, כן אבל אני לא רוצה לפשל בפעם הראשונה ובמיוחד כאשר אני על ה laptop עם דברים חשובים בפנים
<Ddorda> למה רק 15ג'?
<Nighthawk``> כמה אתה ממליץ ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: התשובה היא לעשות גיבוי
<nicoco> כן
<Ddorda> כמה יש לך בהארדיסק?
<nicoco> תמיד מומלץ לגבות
<Nighthawk``> 500gb
<Nighthawk``> i have windows as well ofc..
<nicoco> אה, אז אין בעיה
<Ddorda> אז מה אתה מתקמצן במקום?
<nicoco> כן
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Nighthawk``> ok
<Ddorda> אני הייתי נותן להתקנה בסביבות 50ג'
<nicoco> 15 ג'יגה זה רק למערכת קבצים
<Nighthawk``> סבבה 50 סגור
<Nighthawk``> אם היית אומר גם 80
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אגב, אתה  כל השאלות אתה יכול לעשות בזמן ההתקנה
<Nighthawk``> הייתי נותן
<nicoco> נתתי 8 לסוואפ ו120 לקבצים
<Nighthawk``> אבל סגרנו 50
<Nighthawk``> באמת ?
<Nighthawk``> אפשר שאלות בזמן התקנה ?
<nicoco> בהחלט
<Nighthawk``> איך... אני מתקין מ boot
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אחד הדברים המגניבים באובונטו זה שאפשר להריץ את המערכת בזמן ההתקנה
<Ddorda> אז אתה יכול להתחבר לצ'אט ולשאול שאלות בזמן ההתקנה
<Nighthawk``> חחחחח חמוד ביותר
<Nighthawk``> swap מה זה?
<Nighthawk``> כלומר אני מכיר את התרגום כמובן
<Nighthawk``> אל אני רוא
<avishai> ‏אל תגזימו עם הסוואפ
<Nighthawk``> /dev/sda1 and swap
<avishai> ‏אין שום היגיון בכמויות מפגרות של סוואפ
<Nighthawk``> למה משמש כל אחד..
<nicoco> avishai - צודק
<nicoco> אבל ווטאבר
<nicoco> יש לי מספיק מקום כדי שאני לא ארגיש אותה
<Nighthawk``> מה אתה אומר ניקו
<Nighthawk``> אתה מאמין שאבישי
<avishai> ‏אתה יודע שבסיטואציות מסויימות הסוואפ יכול להאיט?
<Nighthawk``> יסביר לי את ההבדלים בין
<Nighthawk``> swap and dev ?
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - swap זה סוג של תוספת זיכרון
<nicoco> אם הזיכרון שלך נגמר המערכת משתמשת בסוואפ בנוסף
<avishai> ‏לא מדיוק
<Nighthawk``> אה מעין זכרון וירטואלי?
<avishai> ‏מדויק
<nicoco> XD
<avishai> ‏סוואפ זה זיכרון ווירטואלי
<avishai> ‏לא מעין, בדיוק
<Nighthawk``> אה קלעתי..
<Nighthawk``> אז למה באמת יש צורך בכל כך הרבה
<avishai> ‏המערכת מעבירה לשם זיכרון של תוכנות שלא בשימוש או שאין לו מקום
<Nighthawk``> במילא יש לנו את ידידנו הטוב
<Nighthawk``> 4gb ddr3
<avishai> ‏סוואפ זה טוב לשני דברים
<avishai> ‏1. אין לך מספיק מקום בזיכרון לדברים שאתה מריץ
<avishai> ‏2. לייעל את השימוש בזיכרון שיש לך
<Nighthawk``> אה מעולה
<Nighthawk``> אבישי אם אני רוצה להקצות 50 GB
<Nighthawk``> איך אתה מציע שאני אבצע את החלוקה?
<avishai> ‏זה תלוי
<Nighthawk``> בשימושים שלי?
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> משתמש חדש שאוהב לגלוש ולתכנת
<Nighthawk``> ולחקור את נפלאות הלינוקס החדש
<avishai> ‏כמה תוכנות אתה פותח במקביל?
<Nighthawk``> 10
<Nighthawk``> גג 10
<avishai> ‏אתה מאלה שיש להם 50 אלף טאבים פתוחים בדפדפן?
<Nighthawk``> בגגלא יותר משורה של טאבים
<Nighthawk``> שזה 2-10
<avishai> ‏אז אני מציע כזה דבר
<Nighthawk``> אני חייב תמיד שהכל יהיה מסודר
<Nighthawk``> אחרת אני משתגע
<Nighthawk``> אין דבר כזה
<avishai> ‏כמה הדיסק שיש לך?
<Nighthawk``> לשונית פתוחה סתם
<Nighthawk``> 500gb
<avishai> ‏אז תעשה כזה דבר
<avishai> 20GB לroot
<Nighthawk``> 408/451 is free
<avishai> ‏וכל השאר לhome
<Nighthawk``> סבבה
<avishai> SWAP בערך 2G
<Nighthawk``> אה מצויין
<nicoco> רגע
<nicoco> הוא רוצה להתקין לצד ווינדוס
<avishai> ‏אתה תמיד יכול להוסיף עוד
<avishai> ‏אה
<Nighthawk``> כן לא במקום המאמי שלי
<avishai> ‏בעיקרון על דסקטופ אפשר root של 10GB בלי בעיות
<avishai> ‏עיקר השימוש שלך יהיה בhome
<Nighthawk``> שאני אבין משהו קטן
<Nighthawk``> יש לי 2 דברים
<Nighthawk``> swap and ...?
<avishai> ‏סוואפ מומלץ סדר גודל של חצי עד פי 1.5 מגודל הRAM
<Nighthawk``> אז בין 2-6
<avishai> ‏עדיף שתהיה לך מחיצה נפרדת לקבצי המשתמש
<Nighthawk``> כאשר יש לי 4GB
<avishai> ‏במקרה שלך עדיף לכיוון פחות סוואפ מאשר יותר
<avishai> ‏תנסה גם לשחק עם הגדרות הswappiness
<Nighthawk``> סבבה 3 מספיק ?
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> וכשאני אהיה על הלינוקס
<Nighthawk``> אני אהיה מחובר תמיד על root
<Nighthawk``> לא ?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> וטוב שכך
<nicoco> בעע
<Nighthawk``> בשביל אבטחה אני אהיה על משתמש משלי
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> ורק כשאצטרך אהיה על ה root
<Nighthawk``> הבנתי..
<Nighthawk``> אז אם אני עושה סדר בבלאגן
<avishai> ‏שזה כמעט אף פעם
<Nighthawk``> 10gb - root, 3gb swap and rest 37 for home ?
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> /dev/sda1 == home ?
<avishai> ‏לא בהכרח
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול שהמחיצות יהיו באיזה סדר שבא לך
<Nighthawk``> מה הכוונה
<Nighthawk``> יש לי כרגע רק מחיצה אחת
<Nighthawk``> שזה c
<avishai> ‏אגב, אתה יכול לשים סוואפ גם על קובץ
<Nighthawk``> פי יפה מאוד
<avishai> ‏אתה צריך להקטין אותה קודם כל
<avishai> ‏כדי לפנות מקום למחיצות של אובונטו
<Nighthawk``> אני יוריד אותה ב 50
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> יש לי אפשרות בהתקנה להקטין בלי לפגוע נכון ?
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawk``> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntuwiki/images/thumb/3/37/Ubuntu-install-4.png/600px-Ubuntu-install-4.png בתמונה הזאת
<Nighthawk``> באיזה אפשרות אני צריך לבחור
<Nighthawk``> כדי להקטין ב 50 וליצור מחיצה רק ללינוקס
<avishai> ‏רגע, אתה מתקין על מכונה ווירטואלית?
<Nighthawk``> לא
<Nighthawk``> מתקין ב boot
<Nighthawk``> אחד לצד השני
<Nighthawk``> so win and linux will be best friends..
<avishai> ‏אז מאיפה הבאת את התמונה הזו?
<Nighthawk``> http://www.linuxguide.org.il/ubuntu/%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%A8%D7%99%D7%9A_%D7%94%D7%AA%D7%A7%D7%A0%D7%94#.D7.AA.D7.9B.D7.A0.D7.99.D7.AA_.D7.94.D7.94.D7.AA.D7.A7.D7.A0.D7.94
<Nighthawk``> מהאתר של הקבוצה..
<avishai> ‏אה, אוקיי
<avishai> ‏זה לא מהמחשב שלך
<Nighthawk``> שלילי
<avishai> ‏האופציה הראשונה היא בערך מה שאתה רוצה
<avishai> ‏אני הייתי הולך על ידני
<avishai> ‏אבל אני יודע מה אני עושה
<avishai> ‏(לא שאני רומז שאתה לא)
<Nighthawk``> האפשרות הראשונה תתן לי להקטין את הכונן היחידי שלי וליצור אחד חדש בעל גודל של 50 ?
<Nighthawk``> זה בסדר לא נפגעתי, משתמש חדש לא מבין כלום
<avishai> ‏האופציה הראשונה תקטין את הדיסק
<avishai> ‏ותיצור מחיצה נוספת
<Nighthawk``> אה מצויין..
<avishai> ‏אם אני זוכר נכון תהיה לך אפשרות לבחור כמה
<Nighthawk``> שאלה אחרונה ואני זז להתקנה
<avishai> ‏אולי יש פה מישהו שזוכר?
<Nighthawk``> איפה במדריך יש את האופציה לתת ל root
<Nighthawk``> סיסמה ?
<avishai> ‏למה שתרצה לעשות את זה?
<Nighthawk``> ל root אין סיסמה..?
<Nighthawk``> אם ארצה להתחבר כ root כדי לבצע שינויים וליצור משתמשים
<avishai> ‏אני לא זוכר מה ברירת המחדל, אבל מאוד יכול להיות שאין
<avishai> ‏אתה לא צריך
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - אתה לא צריך להתחבר כרוט
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול לקבל הרשאות ROOT באופן זמני
<nicoco> בדיוק
<nicoco> sudo
<Nighthawk``> בהתקנה אני יוצר משתמש חדש והמשתמש הזה מקבל גישות של root ?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> אבל אתה תצטרך את הססמא שלו כדי לקבל הרשאות של רוט
<Nighthawk``> שלו זאת אומרת של ה root, כלומר אין סיסמה
<nicoco> כשאתה מבצע פעולה שמוגדרת כרוט
<nicoco> בעע
<nicoco> טוב, אני לא מתמצא מספיק כדי להסביר בצורה מדוייקת
<Nighthawk``> אבישי שפיצון בנושא אה...?
<Nighthawk``> טוב אני זז להתקנה
<Nighthawk``> נתראה עוד X זמן
<Nighthawk``> תודה על הכל אנשים..
<Nighthawkk> אבישי תאמין לי חצאי עבודה איתך
<Nighthawkk> הקטנתי את הכונן הראשי ב 50GB
<Nighthawkk> ואני כרגע יוצר חדש ויש לי
<Nighthawkk> Primary or Logical, בחרתי Logical
<Nighthawkk> ויש לי use as: "ext4 journaling file system"
<Nighthawkk> ואני תוהה מה למלא ב Mount Point: ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: למה אתה בוחר בדרך הקשה?
<avishai> ‏ככה לומדים
<avishai> ‏אז ככה:
<Nighthawkk> אבישי ענה יפה :>
<Ddorda> כן, אהבתי :)
<avishai> אתה יכול שיהיו לך עד 4 primary partitions
<avishai> ‏אם אתה מתכנן על עד 4 מחיצות
<avishai> ‏אתה יכול שכולן יהיו primary
<avishai> ‏עד כאן?
<Nighthawkk> עד כאן
<avishai> ‏mount point זה המקום שבו תעוגן המחיצה
<avishai> ‏כלומר נקודת גישה אליה
<avishai> ‏מקביל לC: בווידוס
<Nighthawkk> מממ אז בעקרון אני צריך למלא שם
<Nighthawkk> to put: /
<Nighthawkk> ?
<avishai> ‏אם אתה רוצה שזו תהיה מחיצה המערכת
<avishai> ‏למחיצה של קבצי המשתמש תגדיר /home
<Nighthawkk> אה המחיצה של ה
<Nighthawkk> מההתחלה שנייה אני אסביר
<Nighthawkk> כדי להתקין לינוקס
<Nighthawkk> בצורה הטובה ביותר
<Nighthawkk> אני צריך ליצור חוץ מהמחיצה של ה windows
<Nighthawkk> אני צריך ליצור 2 מחיצות
<Nighthawkk> אחת למשתמשים ואחת למערכת
<Nighthawkk> ?
<Nighthawkk> home  = משתמשים
<avishai> ‏אתה לא חייב
<avishai> ‏אבל עדיף
<Nighthawkk> מערכת = /
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawkk> אז הולך תמיד על מה שעדיף.. :)
<Nighthawkk> אז עכשיו הקטנתי את הכונן הראשי שלי ב 50 גיגה
<Nighthawkk> אז כרגע ליצור primary
<Nighthawkk> של 37gb home
<Nighthawkk> ?
<Ddorda> avishai: שמעת על ההפצה שהשתמשה בתיקיות משלה והכל עובד אצלה כמו במק מבחינת מערכת קבצים?
<avishai> julinux
<Ddorda> יש מחיצת Users וכאלה
<avishai> ‏כן
<Ddorda> כן, נדמה לי
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawkk> :) חח יש פה בן אדם נחמד באמצע התקנה
<avishai> ‏למרות שזה די הורס חלק מהקטע של לינוקס
<avishai> ‏זו לא אמורה להיות מערכת שאנשים פשוטים יבינו...
<Ddorda> כן, אני חושב שזה מגניב אבל לא יותר מזה, בעיקר בגלל שזה לא משהו שונה אלא גם וגם
<avishai> ‏בסוף לא תהיה לי עבודה!
<Ddorda> XD
<Nighthawkk> HELP :*
<Nighthawkk> :)
<Nighthawkk> בשלב הקריטי ביותר השאירו אותי מדמם
<Nighthawkk> בשלב חלוקת המחיצות..
<Ddorda> זה השלב הקריטי ביותר?
<Ddorda> מה בדיוק נשאר לך? איפה אתה עומד?
<Nighthawkk> כרגע בחרתי באפשרות השלישית
<Nighthawkk> והקטנתי את הכונן הראשי שלי
<Nighthawkk> ב 50 GB
<Nighthawkk> אני רוצה לחלק
<Nighthawkk> 37 למשתמשים
<Nighthawkk> 3 swap
<Nighthawkk> ו 10 root
<Nighthawkk> ואני לא יודע איך אני מבצע את זה
<avishai> ‏אוקיי
<avishai> ‏הקטנת את המחיצה המקורית
<avishai> ‏יצרת מחיצות חדשות במקום הריק?
<Nighthawkk> לא יצרתי עדיין כלום במקום הריק
<Nighthawkk> ממתין לפקודות מהמפקד
<avishai> ‏אז תיצור
<avishai> ‏צור מחיצה ראשית (primary) בגודל 10GB
<avishai> EXT4
<Nighthawkk> mount ?
<nicoco>  /
<Nighthawkk> Done.
<Nighthawkk> now avishai ?
<avishai> ‏צור מחיצה מסוג extended על שאר השטח
<Nighthawkk> על שאר השטח אני בכלל לא יכול לבחו
<Nighthawkk> לבחור
<Nighthawkk> new partition table add change delete = כולם אפורים
<Nighthawkk> ורק Revert enable
<Nighthawkk> נ.ב כדי להגיע לתמונה הזאת אין לי  new partition table
<Nighthawkk> אלא היה לי רק add
<avishai> ‏לא הבנת
<avishai> ‏new partition table זה לדיסק חדש שאין עליו מחיצות עדיין
<avishai> ‏לא רלוונטי כאן
<avishai> ‏אתה רוצה לעשות add
<avishai> ‏תבחר את השטח הריק
<avishai> ‏תקליק עליו עם כפתור ימני ותבחר מהתפריט
<Nighthawkk> בחרתי עשיתי והכנסתי 10000 ובחרתי /
<Nighthawkk> עכשיו הוא הוריד לי 9999
<Nighthawkk> ויש לי כרגע
<Nighthawkk> unusable 40001mb
<avishai> unusable?
<Nighthawkk> כן
<avishai> unused אולי?
<Nighthawkk> device: unusable
<Nighthawkk> used: unknown
<Nighthawkk> אבישי אתה איתי דקה?
<avishai> ‏כן
<Nighthawkk> יש לי free space 50001
<Nighthawkk> לחצתי עליו ואז ADD
<Nighthawkk> בחרתי primary
<Nighthawkk> 10000 , Beginning
<Nighthawkk> ext4 and /
<Nighthawkk> עד כאן תקין ?
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏תלחץ על הפרי עוד פעם
<avishai> ‏תבחר add
<Nighthawkk> אין לי עוד הפעם ADD
<Nighthawkk> אין לי יותר freespace
<Nighthawkk> אלא מעכשיו זה השתנה ל
<Nighthawkk> Unusable 40001
<Nighthawkk> כאילו אי אפשר להשתמש בשטח יותר..
<avishai> ‏כמה מחיצות יש לך כרגע?
<Nighthawkk> יש לי עץ 1
<Nighthawkk> ועוד 5 תתי עצים
<Nighthawkk> כאשר unusable אחרון
<avishai> ‏אהה
<avishai> ‏יש לך 3 מחיצות ראשיות
<Nighthawkk> בטוח ?
<avishai> ‏זו שיצרת עכשיו זו מספר 4, לכן אתה מקבל unusable על כל השאר
<avishai> ‏די
<Nighthawkk> מה windows
<Nighthawkk> לקח את c בתור ראשית כמובן
<Nighthawkk> והוא לקח לי עוד 2 על מה ?
<avishai> ‏לא יודע
<avishai> ‏תגיד לי אתה מה יש לך שם
<Nighthawkk> אין ברגיל אי אפשר לראות מה יש שם
<Nighthawkk> כי windows
<Nighthawkk> מסתיר אותה
<Nighthawkk> זה קבצים כלשהם שרק אם אתה יותר
<Nighthawkk> מחיצה ב ntfs
<Nighthawkk> הוא מסתיר אותה
<Nighthawkk> זה נראה לי כל ניהול ההרשאות ב NTFS
<Nighthawkk> אז מה כדאי לי לעשות אבישי ?
<avishai> ‏לא ממש קשור
<avishai> ‏קודם כל, תקריא לי איזה מחיצות אתה רואה
<avishai> ‏או שתפתח טרמינל ותעתיק פלט של
<avishai> fdisk
<Nighthawkk> איך אני פותח טרמינל
<Nighthawkk> כי לי ראיתי שם
<Nighthawkk> התחברות ל IRC
<Nighthawkk> *לא
<nicoco> try alt+f2
<nicoco> and than gnome-terminal
<nicoco> I think
<Nighthawkk> אין בכלל אפשרויות שם
<avishai> ‏לא
<Nighthawkk> יש רק למעלה בצד ימין 3 אפשרויות
<Nighthawkk> כיבוי סאונד ונטוורק
<avishai> ‏אוקי
<avishai> ‏אז מה אתה רואה במחיצות?
<Nighthawkk> ×¢×¥ = /dev/sda
<Nighthawkk> תת עץ1: /dev/sda1 - fat16 - 33/104mb
<Nighthawkk> תתעץ2: /dev/sda2 - ntfs - 7229/15728mb
<Nighthawkk> תתעץ3: /dev/sda3 - ntfs - 45712/434272mb
<avishai> ‏אוקי
<avishai> ‏אז יש לך 2 מחיצות NTFS
<avishai> ‏ועוד מחיצת FAT16
<avishai> זה 3 primary
<avishai> ‏אז ההשערה שלי התאמתה
<Nighthawkk> תתעץ4: ./dev/sda4 - ext4 - / - unknown/9999mb
<avishai> ‏זה הרביעי
<avishai> ‏אז תמחק אותו
<Nighthawkk> תתעץ5: unusable
<Nighthawkk> אוקיי
<Nighthawkk> נמחק
<avishai> ‏ותייצר extended במקום על כל השטח הפנוי
<Nighthawkk> logical = extended?
<avishai> ‏בextended הזה תייצר מחיצות משניות
<avishai> ‏כן
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> logical = משני
<Nighthawkk> primary = extended?
<avishai> ‏לא
<Nighthawkk> אין עוד אפשרויות שם..
<avishai> ‏רגע
<avishai> ‏חזרתי
<Nighthawkk> חחח אני תופס פה את הבולבול ביד ממתין לפקודות להמשך
<Nighthawkk> :D
<avishai> ‏מה יש לך כרגע שם?
<Nighthawkk> כשאני לוחץ על freespace
<Nighthawkk> יש לי
<Nighthawkk> ADD
<Nighthawkk> אני לוחץ עליו יש לי
<Nighthawkk> Primary or Logical
<Nighthawkk> Beginning or End
<Nighthawkk> megabytes:
<Nighthawkk> use as:
<Nighthawkk> mount point:
<Nighthawkk> וזהו
<avishai> תבחר logical
<Nighthawkk> על כל המקום ? ו / ?
<avishai> ‏לא
<Nighthawkk> אז במה לבחור ?
<avishai> ‏צריכה להיות לך אפשרות בחירה בextended
<Nighthawkk> הלוואי והיתה
<Nighthawkk> לא יודע למה הכנסתי את עצמי כבר
<avishai> ‏אז תנסה רגע logical עם /
<Nighthawkk> על כל השטח ?
<avishai> ‏יש מצב שהוא מייצר את הextended  אוטומטית
<avishai> ‏נניח
<Nighthawkk> סבבה יצרתי
<Nighthawkk> יש לי כעת באחרון
<Nighthawkk> change delete and revert
<avishai> ?
<avishai> ‏באחרון איפה
<Nighthawkk> 4: /dev/sda5 - ext4 - / - unknown/49999mb
<avishai> ‏אוקי
<avishai> ‏תשנה את הגודל שלו ל10GB
<Nighthawkk> צריך למחוק אותו
<Nighthawkk> למחוק ?
<avishai> ‏אי אפשר לעשות resize?
<avishai> ‏אם לא אז תמחוק
<avishai> ‏ותייצר logical של 10GB ולוג'יקל של 37GB לכל השאר
<Nighthawkk> כולם mount של .
<Nighthawkk> כולם mount של / נכון ?
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏ה10GB של /
<Nighthawkk> חח עד שסיימתי
<Nighthawkk> חחח
<Nighthawkk> סבבה
<avishai> וה 37GB יהיה /home
<avishai> ‏תייצר שלישי לסוואפ אם אתה רוצה
<avishai> ‏אני הולך לכמה דקות
<Nighthawkk> יצרתי
<avishai> ‏אל תיבהל
<Nighthawkk> 3gb swap
<Nighthawkk> אבל על מה לשים אותו / ?
<avishai> ‏לא
<avishai> ‏כלום
<avishai> swap לא דורש mountpoint
<Nighthawkk> את כל זה אנשים אמורים לעשות לבד אמאל'ה
<Nighthawkk> טוב בעצם אתה מסביר לי איך להפיק את המיטב מהמערכת והכוננים שלי
<Nighthawkk> לכן זה דיי מובן
<Nighthawkk> כלומר מובן שלוקח זמן..
<Nighthawkk> Done.
<Nighthawkk> לבצע device boot load installation
<Nighthawkk> על של ה root ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: את זה אף אחד לא עושה לבד, אתה בחרת ללמוד את זה עכשיו :)
<Ddorda> כאילוף מה זה אף אחד, שום משתמש מתחיל של היום
<Nighthawkk> אז מה כולם עושים ?
<Ddorda> בוחרים להתקין את אובונטו לצד חלונות, מזיזים את הגרף קצת ולוחצים הבא
<Nighthawkk> :> גם אני מתקין לצד חלונות לא ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawkk> אבל אני נכנס HARDCORE
<Nighthawkk> זה מה שאתה אומר..
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawkk> :>
<Ddorda> זה לא כזה מסובך, זה טוב ללמוד את זה
<Ddorda> יעזור לך בהמשך
<Nighthawkk> לא נורא פעם חכם שהפקיר אותי מדמם בשטח
<Nighthawkk> אמר לי
<Nighthawkk> ככה לומדים
<Ddorda> XD
<Nighthawkk> דור 2 שאלות אפשר?
<Ddorda> אפשר
<Nighthawkk> תודה
<Nighthawkk> 1. "israeli loco channel"  loco stands for ? crazy ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: LoCo
<Nighthawkk> sry.. it's means ?
<Ddorda> LoCo = Local Community
<Nighthawkk> *it
<Nighthawkk> אה אוקיי
<Nighthawkk> ו שאלה אחרונה
<Nighthawkk> עכשיו אני צריך להתקין אני בוחר את ההתקנה על ה
<Nighthawkk> root home or swap
<Nighthawkk> i believe root no ?
<Nighthawkk> פעם קראתי ספר טוב של הרלן קובן
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת? לא סימנת כבר מקומות עיגון?
<Nighthawkk> קוראים לו הנעלמים
<Nighthawkk> מתאים :D
<Nighthawkk> מקומות עיגון ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawkk> WTF ?
<Ddorda> אגב, root = / כן?
<Nighthawkk> יצרתי 3 מחיצות
<Nighthawkk> root = 10
<Nighthawkk> swap = 3
<Nighthawkk> home = 37
<Nighthawkk> total of 50gb
<Ddorda> איפה יצרת? בהתקנה?
<Ddorda> זהו, עכשיו אתה צריך פשוט להמשיך...
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Nighthawkk> אבל עשיתי INSTALL NOW
<Nighthawkk> הוא אומר לי
<Nighthawkk> no mount point is assigned for the ext4 file system partition #6 of scsi1 0,0,0 sda
<Nighthawkk> go back or conti..
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: בחרת נקודת עיגון ל־ /?
<Nighthawkk> root: /
<Nighthawkk> sorry
<Nighthawkk> 10gb: root - /
<Nighthawkk> 37: /home
<Nighthawkk> 3gb: no mount
<Nighthawkk> ok ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> הממ.. מעניין על מה אתה מקבל אזהרה אז
<Nighthawkk> זה תקין שהוא מציג לי את האזהרה הזאת ?
<Ddorda> על ה־3 ג' סימנת שהוא swap?
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Nighthawkk> הוא גם אומר לי באזהרה
<Ddorda> איזו מערכת קבצים בחרת למחיצת home?
<Nighthawkk> if u do not go back to the partitioning menu and assign a mount point from there the partition will not be used at all
<Nighthawkk> כולם EXT4
<Ddorda> אז אל תמשיך הלאה עד שתתקן את זה
<Ddorda> מה המחיצה השישית?
<Nighthawkk> swap root and home all "ext4"
<Ddorda> לא יכול להיות ש־swap הוא ext4
<Nighthawkk> ממ מה לשים אותו ?
<Ddorda> פשוט לא יכול להיות
<Nighthawkk> יש לי בשבילו
<Nighthawkk> use as:
<Ddorda> אם אתה בוחר שהוא swap אז מתבטלת האפשרות למערכת קבצים
<Nighthawkk> אה אבל לא היה לי לבחור אותו SWAP
<Nighthawkk> עד עכשיו לא היתה לי אפשרות לבחור SWAP
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: במקום של המערכת קבצים אפשר לבחור swap אני חושב
<Nighthawkk> אני סך הכל בחלוקה למחיצות
<Nighthawkk> כן יש שם
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: זה משהו שנעשה בחלוקת מחיצות
<Nighthawkk> swap area
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> אז תבחר את זה למחיצת 3 ג
<Nighthawkk> לבחור root and install ?
<Nighthawkk> כן בחרתי
<Ddorda> root and install?
<Ddorda> איפה אתה רואה את זה?
<Nighthawkk> אני לא רואה, אני שואל אותך
<Nighthawkk> אם כעת לבחור את המחיצה של ה root 10GB
<Nighthawkk> ולעשות INSTALL
<Ddorda> וה־home 37?
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Ddorda> tz fi
<Ddorda> אז כן
<Nighthawkk> הופה..
<Nighthawkk> אני בוחר מקלדת
<Nighthawkk> "israel"
<Nighthawkk> :>
<Nighthawkk> איזה חשיבה מדהימה
<Nighthawkk> תוך כדי ההעתקת קבצים
<Nighthawkk> הוא מבקש ממני הגדרות
<Nighthawkk> כך שהוא יוכל להגדיר אחר"כ
<Nighthawkk> פייי כל הכבוד
<Nighthawkk> דור "encryp my home folder" ?
<Nighthawkk> *encrypt
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: כן, זה באמת גאוני
<Nighthawkk> מתי כן אנשים ישתמשו בזה?
<Nighthawkk> תבין דור, כאילו כל בן אדם פשוט היה חושב על זה כבר מזמן
<Nighthawkk> אבל פשוט
<Nighthawkk> בגלל ש windows
<Nighthawkk> הרגילו אותנו שאחרי ההעתקה רק מגדירים
<Nighthawkk> אז כל אחד שכח מזה לגמרי
<Nighthawkk> ופסל את זה מראש..
<Nighthawkk> אבל ממש יפה thread אחד דואג להעתקה ואחר מנהל הגדרות
<Nighthawkk> יפיוף..
<Nighthawkk> דור, אני לא מנג'ס נכון ?
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<Nighthawkk> סבבה, לא יודע אם אמרתי אבל תודה עד כה על העזרה של כולכם
<Nighthawkk> שלך של אבישי ושל ניקו
<Ddorda> בטח :) שמחים לעזור
<Ddorda> אני אגיד לך מה, תוכל להחזיר לחברה ע"י זה שתשאר ותעזור לאחרים
<Ddorda> :)
<Nighthawkk> אני כשאני מוצא ערוץ טוב
<Nighthawkk> אני מוסיף לרשימה של ה networks
<Nighthawkk> בנתיים 4 רשתות
<Ddorda> יפה יפה
<Ddorda> קצת עמוס, לא?
<Nighthawkk> המירק ידע לנהל זאת מצויין
<Nighthawkk> מקווה שיהיה תחליף למירק
<Nighthawkk> כי הייתי אחד החזקים בו..
<Ddorda> יש תחליף מעולה
<Ddorda> אולי יהיה לך קצת קשה אתו בהתחלה, אבל הוא יותר הגיוני ממירק
<Ddorda> נקרא Xchat
<Nighthawkk> מירק לא הגיוני ?
<Ddorda> אני אסביר לך
<Nighthawkk> אני פשוט הייתי סקריפטר במירק מיליון שנים אז אני מכיר את כל הנבכים הנסתרים שלו
<Ddorda> המפתח של מירק המציא שפה
<Ddorda> כדי שאנשים יוכלו לפתח לו פלאגינים
<Nighthawkk> כה, אבל הם תחומים רק ברחבי המירק
<Nighthawkk> ולא מעבר לזה
<Ddorda> ל־Xchat עשו משהו אחר. אמרו "למה להמציא שפה חדשה רק בשביל תכנה אחת"?
<Ddorda> ופשוט אפשר לכתוב פלאגינים ל־Xchat בכמה וכמה שפות
<Nighthawkk> אה וואי חזק
<Nighthawkk> כלומר ב java, c, c++
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> ו־Python
<Nighthawkk> אני יכול לכתוב פלאגינים ל xchat
<Nighthawkk> נחמד..
<Ddorda> Python שפה מאוד חזקה בלינוקס
<Ddorda> כי היא מאוד פשוטה ומאוד חזקה
<Nighthawkk> אני לא יודע פייתון
<Ddorda> אתה כותב בה בעשר דקות תכנות גדולות
<Nighthawkk> רק את 3 שפות התכנות הנ"ל
<Ddorda> זה שטויותץ ללמוד
<Nighthawkk> אבל אני אלמד אם היא שמישה
<Ddorda> !g python for dummies
<Hoborg> Python For Dummies:Book Information and Code Download - For Dummies - http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Python-For-Dummies.productCd-0471778648.html
<Ddorda> והרי לך מדריך
<Ddorda> :)
<Nighthawkk> 30$
<Nighthawkk> אין בעיה
<Ddorda> אה.. זה ספר לקנייה?
<Ddorda> עזוב
<Ddorda> אל תקנה
<Nighthawkk> אל תדאג
<Nighthawkk> יש מספיק מדריכים
<Ddorda> יש מספיק מדריכים בחינם
<Nighthawkk> ויש מספיק חנויות שמוכרות חינם
<Nighthawkk> כגון
<Nighthawkk> TL
<Ddorda> !g python guide for dummies
<Hoborg> Python For Dummies:Book Information and Code Download - For Dummies - http://www.dummies.com/store/product/Python-For-Dummies.productCd-0471778648.html
<Ddorda> אוף נו
<Nighthawkk> חחח
<Ddorda> !g python guide
<Hoborg> Python for Beginners - http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<Ddorda> :ג
<Ddorda> :D
<Nighthawkk> לא נורא יש לי מיליון ספרים של תכנות
<Ddorda> תודה רבה
<Nighthawkk> יש לי 10GB
<Nighthawkk> של ספרים
<Nighthawkk> בדוק אחד מהם
<Nighthawkk> זה פייתון אם לא כמה וכמה
<Nighthawkk> לא ידעתי שפייתון חזקה בלינוקס
<Ddorda> חזקה מאוד
<Ddorda> פייתון ובאש
<Nighthawkk> חשבתי שהמובילות שם זה c c++
<Ddorda> מומלת ללמוד את שתיהן
<Nighthawkk> bash and python is scripting languages right ?
<Ddorda> שתי השפםות שאמרת נמצאות הרבה בליבה
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> אבל לתכנות "קצה" משתמשים הרבה בפייתון
<Nighthawkk> הבנתי
<Ddorda> ולסקריפםטים קצרים שאין לך כוח לכתוב באמת תכנה, משתמשים בבאש
<Nighthawkk> אה יפה
<Nighthawkk> וואי שנה שנייה מדעי המחשב ומתמטיקה
<Nighthawkk> וללמוד עוד שפות
<Nighthawkk> חחח
<Nighthawkk> איזה עומס
<Nighthawkk> ועוד להוריד 10 קילו
<Nighthawkk> בכלל..
<Nighthawkk> דור למה אתם לא מכניסים את כל המשפחות שלכם והחברים גם ללינוקס ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: כל המשפחה שלי משתמשת בלינוקס כי אין להם ברירה אחרת
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> :P
<Nighthawkk> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawkk> דיקטטורה
<Nighthawkk> חחח
<Ddorda> לגמרי
<Nighthawkk> בתכלס הם אוהבים את זה?
<Ddorda> אני המנהל מחשבים בבית, אז אם הם רוצים ווינדוז הם יצטרכו לטפל במחשב
<Ddorda> כן
<nicoco> אני שוקל לנסות להעביר את כל החברה שאבא שלי עובד בה ללינוקס
<nicoco> עכשיו גם יש לי תמריצים
<Ddorda> nicoco: יש לך כ"כ הרבה השפעה על החברה של אבא שלך?
<nicoco> אחרי שכל הבורסה הלונדונית עברה ללינוקס
<Nighthawkk> ניקו לא ממליץ לך להסתכן בשלב כזה
<nicoco> יש ליאבא שלי כל כך הרבה השפעה על החברה שלו
<nicoco> כל מה שנשאר זה לשכנע אותו
<Nighthawkk> למרות שאם זה חברה שלו
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> שמע
<Nighthawkk> אז זה עדיף
<Nighthawkk> כי יותר אבטחה
<nicoco> זה חוסך המון כסף
<nicoco> ואין וירוסים
<nicoco> וכו וכו'
<Nighthawkk> דור, מדהים אותי שאני מיליון שנה במחשבים מכיר כל פינה נסתרת שיש בהם ובחיים לא התקנתי והתעסקי עם לינוקס
<Nighthawkk> *והתעסקתי
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: הייתי בדיוק כמוך. אחרי שאתה עובר ללינוקס אתה מבין כמה הידע הוא אינסופי
<Ddorda> זה לא יאמן פשוט. הייתי בטוח שאני מבין *הכל* במחשבים, הייתי ספץ. עברתי ללינוקס פתאום אני נוב
<nicoco> לגמרי
<Ddorda> רמת הידע כאן היא שונה לחלוטין. טכנאים ווינדוזאים נחשבים כאן לבדיחה
<nicoco> זה מכניס את כל הווינדוסאים לכיס הקטן
<Ddorda> ואחרי שתשתמש קצת בלינוקס גם תבין למה
<Nighthawkk> טכנאים בכלל נחשבים בדיחה
<Ddorda> כן, אבל אחרי שתשתמש בלינוקס קצת תבין גם למה, פתאום הכל נראה פשוט יותר
<Ddorda> מצד אחד
<Ddorda> מצד שני הכל כ"כ אינסופי. אתה נכנס לאיזה תחום ויש לו עוד ועוד ועוד לדעת
<Ddorda> זה לא נגמר
<Nighthawkk> מי איתך דור, עובד לומד ?
<Ddorda> לומד לומד, לומד
<Ddorda> עוד לומד
<Ddorda> :P
<Nighthawkk> חחחחחחחח
<Nighthawkk> נשמע שאתה סובל יותר ממני בלימודים
<Nighthawkk> וזה לא הגיוני
<Nighthawkk> כי אני סובל הכי הרבה שיש
<Ddorda> לא, לא סובל בכלל
<Ddorda> נהנה מאוד
<Nighthawkk> מה לומד ?
<Ddorda> מה שצריך
<Nighthawkk> כולם סודיים
<Ddorda> אני סודי
<nicoco> מונוסודי גלוטומט
<Ddorda> אהא
<Nighthawkk> דור יש לך מושג למה כשאני מפעיל את המחשב הוא מפעיל את WINDOWS ולא מציג לי אפשרות בחירה ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: סיימת את ההתקנה?
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Nighthawkk> והוא אמר לי ללחוץ לעשות RESTART
<Ddorda> תעלה שוב לייב סידי של אובונטו
<Nighthawkk> לחצתי
<Nighthawkk> ואחרי 10 דקות
<Nighthawkk> שהוא מראה מסך שחור
<Nighthawkk> כפיתי עליו כיבוי
<Nighthawkk> והדלקתי
<Nighthawkk> אה להפעיל שוב מהדיסק?
<Ddorda> נבדוק אם התקנת כמו שצריך
<Nighthawkk> restarting
<Nighthawkk> ok i'm at the ubuntu settings
<Nighthawkk> באתי להגיד לך שיש לי תפריט
<Nighthawkk> והוא הפעיל את המערכת ubuntu לבד
<Nighthawkk> הפעיל לי את הלינוקס אבל אני לא יודע אם זה בגלל שה USB מחובר או לא
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת?
<Nighthawkk> עשיתי ריסטרט
<Nighthawkk> והכנסתי את ה USB
<Nighthawkk> כי ההתקנה של ה UBUNTU
<Nighthawkk> נמצאת לא בדיסק אלא ב USB
<Nighthawkk> והוא הציג לי אפשרויות של UBUNTU
<Nighthawkk> ובאתי לראות מה האפשרויות
<Nighthawkk> ואחרי כ 5-10 שניות
<Nighthawkk> הוא לבד הפעיל את המערכת
<Ddorda> זה בגלל שהוא עושה עלייה אוטומטית נדמה לי
<Nighthawkk> איך אני מוסיף אותו להפעלה אוטומאטית ?
<Ddorda> בוא נבדוק אם המערכת מותקנת קודם כל
<Ddorda> תפתח gparted
<Ddorda> system > administration > gparted
<Nighthawkk> שנייה
<Nighthawkk> אני בתפריט
<Nighthawkk> BOOT
<Nighthawkk> עוד הפעם
<Nighthawkk> מההתחלה
<Nighthawkk> מה לעשות
<Ddorda> להעלות אובונטו
<Nighthawkk> דרך ה USB
<Nighthawkk> ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Nighthawkk> איפה הסיסטם ?
<Nighthawkk> אה אוקי
<Nighthawkk> נ.ב משום מה אין לי אינטרנט בו
<Nighthawkk> אבל אני ב GPARTED
<Nighthawkk> מה להגיד לך שם ?
<Ddorda> איזה מחיצות אתה רואה?
<Nighthawkk> כולם
<Nighthawkk> sda5 sda6 sda7
<Ddorda> אתה רואה את המחיצות שיצרת?
<Ddorda> של אובונטו?
<Nighthawkk> fi
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Ddorda> הממ
<Ddorda> תפתח מסוף
<Nighthawkk> פתחתי
<Ddorda> עכשיו תכתוב
<Ddorda> sudo install-grub
<Nighthawkk> command not found
<Nighthawkk> sudo: install-grub: command not found
<Ddorda> התבלבלתי, זה הפוך
<Ddorda> sudo grub-install
<Nighthawkk> ok then ?
<Ddorda> קיבלת איזה פלט?
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Nighthawkk> install_devoice not specified
<Nighthawkk> ומין פלט עזרה
<Nighthawkk> *ומעיין
<Nighthawkk> עם הסברים
<Ddorda> מעין
<Ddorda> מעיין זה הזה עם המים
<Nighthawkk> *מעין
<Nighthawkk> כן
<Ddorda> sudo grub-install sda
<Nighthawkk> error, cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)
<Nighthawkk> וואי נראה לי עליתי על הבעיה
<Nighthawkk> יכול להיות שמתי שהתקנתי את לינוקס
<Nighthawkk> התקנתי אותו
<Nighthawkk> מה
<Nighthawkk> BOOT
<Nighthawkk> ולא דרך
<Nighthawkk> הרצה מ USB
<nicoco> אויש
<nicoco> זה מעצבן
<nicoco> Ddorda - אי אפשר לתקן את זה ל-4 שורות או משהו?
<Ddorda> זה היה צ'אנסרב, לא הבוט
<Ddorda> :X
<nicoco> קשה לעמוד בשלוש
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> נכון
<nicoco> דאמיט
<Ddorda> רגע
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: דבר
<Ddorda> אופס
<Ddorda> רגע
<Ddorda> Nighthawkk: scr?
<Ddorda> דבר?
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> לא ירד לו המיוט?
<nicoco> »» ChanServ sets mode +q #ubuntu-il *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.192.114.170.10
<nicoco> *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.192.114.170.10
<nicoco> :O
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: שנייה אחת
<Nighthawk``> הופה
<Ddorda> מצוין
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> שעה
<Ddorda> :P
<nicoco> פעם שלישית גלידה
<Ddorda> איפה האופים? למה אני עושה את זה?
<nicoco> כי אתה הגרבובן
<Nighthawk``> דור, נראה לי הבנתי את הבעיה, נראה לי הבעיה בגלל שב BBOOT
<nicoco> עכשיו רד לדבר איתנו בגובה העיניים
<Nighthawk``> הפעלתי את ההתקנה ולא הפעלתי את ההרצה מ USB ואז התקנה
<Nighthawk``> נראה לי אני צריך להתקין שוב
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני אגיד לך מה
<Ddorda> בוא נלך על השיטה הסטנדרטית
<Ddorda> תמחק את שלוש המחיצות שיצרת, תגדיל חזרה את המחיצה של חלונות
<Ddorda> ואז תיצור את המחיצה בשיטה "הפשוטה"
<Nighthawk``> כן וואי עכשיו אני רואה את ה
<Nighthawk``> EXTENDED
<Nighthawk``> שאבישי דיבר עליהם
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי יש לי 50 אני עושה עליהם
<Nighthawk``> מחיצה אחת של extended
<Nighthawk``> נכון ?
<Ddorda> מחקת את המחיצות ההן?
<Nighthawk``> מחקתי הכל
<Nighthawk``> חוץ משל WINDOWS
<Nighthawk``> שזה 3 הראשונות
<Ddorda> איך מחקת?
<Nighthawk``> DELETE
<Ddorda> אבל עם איזו תכנה?
<Nighthawk``> GPARTED
<Ddorda> יפה
<Ddorda> אחרי שמחקת
<Ddorda> תיכנס להתקנה של אובונטו
<Ddorda> תסגור את gparted  קודם
<Nighthawk``> סגרתי
<Nighthawk``> זה ביצע את השינויים ?
<Ddorda> אני לא יודע, לחצת על ביצוע השינויים?
<Nighthawk``> אוקיי שמרתי
<Nighthawk``> ואני לוחץ על
<Nighthawk``> Install unbuntu 10.10
<Ddorda> מצוין
<Ddorda> עכשיו בהתקנה, במקום ללכת על השיטה המסובכת
<nicoco> ל
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> פשוט תעשה Install Ubuntu side by side...
<Nighthawk``> כבר הבנתי את המסובכת
<Nighthawk``> לא עדיף שנשאר בה
<Nighthawk``> כי אני רוצה במחיצות נפרדות
<nicoco> בתכלס עדיף להסתבך אחרי שמתקינים, ולא תוך כיד ההתקנה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: עובדה שעשית משהו לא נכון,
<Ddorda> nicoco: +1
<Nighthawk``> כי אני טמבל
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: קודם תתקין, אחרי זה תסתבך
<nicoco> כיד--> כדי
<Nighthawk``> מוזר קודם היה לי חיבור לאינטרנט
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: תלחץ על האייקון של ההתחברות לאינטרנט
<Nighthawk``> אני שנייה אנסה שוב
<Ddorda> אתה רואה שם רשתות?
<Nighthawk``> לא דור הוא לא מציג רשתות אפילו
<Nighthawk``> בגלל שהוא צריך
<Nighthawk``> התקנה של DRIVERS
<Nighthawk``> מוזר
<Nighthawk``> קודם הוא לא היה צריך בהתקנה הקודמת
<Nighthawk``> דרך ה BOOT
<Ddorda> לא נורא, לא קריטי
<Nighthawk``> דור אתה יכול להסביר לי
<Nighthawk``> דרך ה
<Nighthawk``> הבחירה השלישית בבקשה?
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> תבחור בדרך הקלילה
<nicoco> תבחר*
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה לא המקצועית, אני לא אלמד מכך כלום
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: נכון, אבל אז לפחות כבר תהיה לך מערכת עובדת
<nicoco> עדיף לך קודם להתקין
<nicoco> בדיוק
<Ddorda> בדיוק, עדיף לך קודם לפחות שתהיה מערכת, אחרי זה תלמד את נסתרי המערכת
<nicoco> תתחיל כשיהיה לך משהו להתחיל ממנו
<Nighthawk``> עד כדי כך בלאגן לחלק למחיצות ?
<Ddorda> משמ לא
<Ddorda> ממש לא
<Nighthawk``> יש לך רק HDRIVE אחד
<Nighthawk``> שהוא c:\ 500gb
<Nighthawk``> windows
<nicoco> עוד כמה שבועות במילא תרצה להתקי את זה מחדש, לא?
<Nighthawk``> תופסת
<Nighthawk``> 3 primary
<Ddorda> c: זה שם שווינדוז נותנת למחיצה, זה לא באמת המחיצה
<Nighthawk``> זאת אומרת שאני יכול לבחור primary אחד
<Nighthawk``> צודק
<Nighthawk``> אז windows
<Nighthawk``> תופסת לי 3 מחיצות ראשיות
<nicoco> זה נשמע הזוי
<Nighthawk``> זאת אומרת שבשביל לינוקס יש לי רק 1
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: WTF?!
<Nighthawk``> nicoco עד ל WIN7 היא היתה תופסת 2
<nicoco> ווינדוס אמורה לתפוס רק מחציצה אחת
<Nighthawk``> לא
<nicoco> מחציצה קציצה
<nicoco> לול
<Ddorda> איזה ביט נשרף למוח של מיקרוסופט?
<Nighthawk``> היא לוקחת מאז ההתקנה של ntfs
<Nighthawk``> מאז NTFS הם גם גונבים מחיצות :D
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מה? לא נכון
<Nighthawk``> כן חיובי חיובי
<Ddorda> XP זה גם NTFS וכשאני הייתי משתמש בווינדוז היתה לי רק מחיצה אחת
<Nighthawk``> אתה לא ידעת שקיימת עוד אחת
<Ddorda> זה כנראה מאז Vista או 7
<Nighthawk``> :D
<Nighthawk``> ב xp גם 2
<Nighthawk``> מממ זה לא משנה
<Nighthawk``> כרגע יש לי אפשרות ל PRIMARY or logical
<Nighthawk``> ו 50gb
<Nighthawk``> דור אתה יודע במה לבחור ?
<Ddorda> תבחר בהתקנה הפשוטה
<Ddorda> זאת התשובה שלי
<Nighthawk``> :( אין מצב לעזרה?
<Nighthawk``> כלומר בנושא של הבחירה המתקדמת ?
<Ddorda> שמע, אני לא יודע מה לא עשית טוב
<Ddorda> אבל אם הדרך המתקדמת לא עובדת לך, לך על הדרך הפשוטה
<Ddorda> תלמד איך המתקדמת עובדת
<Ddorda> ולהבא תדע
<Nighthawk``> הדרך המתקדמת עובדת אני פשוט קודם התקנתי דרך ה BOOT ולא דרך ה USB
<Ddorda> מה זאת אומרת...?
<Nighthawk``> לכן אני שואל כעת איך אני מבצע את זה שוב אבל דרך ה RUN USB
<Nighthawk``> כי קודם לא השתמשתי בממשק גראפי כדי להתקין
<Nighthawk``> כלומר לא הרצתי מ USB ואז INSTALL
<Nighthawk``> אלא במסך השחור
<Nighthawk``> בחרתי
<Nighthawk``> install ubuntu
<Nighthawk``> מבין ?
<Ddorda> אין הבדל...
<Nighthawk``> כנראה שיש כי קודם אבישי אמר לי לעשות
<Nighthawk``> extended
<Nighthawk``> ואמרתי לו שאין
<Nighthawk``> ופה בגראפי אני רואה שכן יש
<Ddorda> אני מציע שתקרא על זה קצת חומר קודם :)
<Ddorda> אם פשוט יגידו לך מה לעשות לא תלמד מזה כלום
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - אני משתמש באקספי לצד האובונטו, הוא לוקח רק מחיצה אחת.,
<nicoco> יש לי שבע על מכונה וירטואלית, גם הוא לוקח רק מחיצה אחת
<avishai> ‏שלום לכולם
<Nighthawk``> אהלן
<Ddorda> avishai: היי
<gdana> שלום, אני מחפשת קצת עזרה בבעיות שיש לי בהגדרות של לוקלהוסט על מחשב אובונטו. יש מישהו שיכול לעזור?
<Ddorda> gdana: מה הבעיה?
<gdana> זה קצת מורכב, מנסה לנסח הכי נכון
<Ddorda> gdana: קחי את הזמן
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: הסתדרת?
<gdana> התקנתי אפאצ'י, מייסקל, PHP והכל
<gdana> ויש לי כמה אתרים תחת הספריה הסטנדרטית
<Nighthawk``> עדיין רוצה להתאבד
<gdana> var/www
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אז אני מבין שאתה מסודר
<Nighthawk``> חחח אבישי איתי בפרטי השפיצון הזה מנסה לעזור לי
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: הבנתי
<Ddorda> בהצלחה
<Ddorda> gdana: אוקיי
<gdana> ואני מנסה להגיע למצב שאוכל להגדיר לכל אחד אתר משלו
<Nighthawk``> תשאר על הקו יש מצב שאצטרך חוות דעת נוספת ממוחה נוסף
<gdana> באופן הכי בסיסי זה עובד, אם אני ניגשת בדפדפן ך
<gdana> 10.0.0.3/site/
<gdana> אבל אם אני מנסה להגדיר להם שמות משלהם כך שלא אצטרך שתופיע ספריה, כמו סאבדומיין, מתחילות הבעיות
<Ddorda> gdana: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> "שמות משלהם"?
<Nighthawk``> כאילו שמות של מחשבים
<Ddorda> דוגמה?
<Nighthawk``> כמו שעל הרשת בבית שלי יש 4 מחשבים
<Nighthawk``> ואם מחשב אחד מריץ אתר
<Nighthawk``> אז אפשר לעשות
<Nighthawk``> computer-name/
<Nighthawk``> וזה ייפתח את הפורט80 אצלו
<gdana> נניח יש לי 4 אתרים
<Nighthawk``> ויראה את האתר
<gdana> site1, site2...
<gdana> אני רוצה לרשום בבראוזר רק את
<gdana> site1
<gdana> ולא
<gdana> 10.0.0.3/site1
<gdana> וגם לא
<gdana> localhost/site1
<gdana> את שני הדברים האלו אני מצליחה, אבל אני רוצה שהאתרים יוגדרו כאילו הם נמצאים ברוט
<gdana> יש מנגנון שמאפשר את זה כשמגדירים אתרים בווינדוז, וגם עם XAMPP
<Ddorda> gdana: יש xampp ללינוקס
<gdana> כן אבל הייתי מעדיפה שלא להשתמש בו
<Ddorda> איך עושים את זה ב־xampp בדר"כ?
<Nighthawk``> אני עד היום בוינדווס השתמשתי ב wampserver והוא היה הרבה יותר מקצועי וברור מ XAMPP
<gdana> אולי אני אגדיר את השאלה ככה, יש פה לינק לצורה בה התקנתי הרבה אתרים בקלות בשרת שמותקן עליו יובונטו
<gdana> http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-9.10-karmic/
<Ddorda> gdana: אובונטו* :)
<gdana> סליחה :)
<gdana> אם תגללו למטה אז בשלב הגדרת האתרים מגדירים אתרים ב-sites available
<gdana> מפעילים עם a2ensite
<gdana> וזהו, voila
<gdana> אפשר ליישם את זה גם לוקאלית?
<gdana> כי הנסיונות שלי לא צלחו עד עכשיו
 * Ddorda מסתכל 
<Ddorda> gdana: ניסית באתה צורה וזה לא עבד?
<gdana> כן, לא עבד
<gdana> רק עם גישה בדרך שאמרתי
<gdana> 10.0.0.3/site1
<gdana> אני רוצה אליאס site1 וזהו
<Nighthawk``> דור נראה לי השאלה שלה קשורה לנושא של
<Nighthawk``> המקביל ב WINDOWS
<Nighthawk``> ל
<Nighthawk``> host file
<Nighthawk``> שאפשר לכתוב שם מיקומים ויעדים וזה מפנה לאותם יעדים
<gdana> התחלתי אחרי זה לשחק עם כל מיני דברים, כמו httpd.conf
<gdana> ושם שיניתי את /etc/hosts
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני לא חושב, בגלל ש־host מדבר רק על ip וכתובת
<gdana> וזה רק גרם לבלגן
<gdana> (וגם שיניתי)
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda: נכון אתה צודק
<gdana> מה זה אומר?
<Ddorda> gdana: מה מה אומר?
<Ddorda> host file?
<gdana> לא הבנתי מה זה אומר, ההערה שך Nighthawk
<Ddorda> gdana: Assuming that you have configured the DNS for your domain to point to your Linode's IP address, Virtual hosting for your domain should now work.
<Nighthawk``> ההערות שלי לא חשובות אני מתחיל לגמרי, אבל ההערות של דור כן חשובות
<Ddorda> זה לא עובד לך כי הכתובות לא שייכות לך
<gdana> מה זאת אומרת לא שייכות לי?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אתה צודק בעיקרון, כתובות לוקאלית נעשות ע"י קובץ ה־hosts
<Nighthawk``> כן אבל באמת זה מעניין איך עושים לתיקייה שמכילה אתר הפנייה ע"י שם
<gdana> אגב, שינוי קובץ ההוסטס גורם לכך שאני כן יכולה לפנות לאתרים כמו שרציתי, אבל רק לדף הראשי
<Nighthawk``> domain name
<gdana> החיבור לתיקיה לא עובד
<Ddorda> כדי לפעול לפי איך שהמדריך מסביר, את צריכה לקנות את הכתובת הזאת
<Nighthawk``> יש על זה הסבר איפשהו
<Nighthawk``> לא לא צריך
<Nighthawk``> יש הסבר איפשהו על
<Nighthawk``> domain name
<Nighthawk``> דור הכוונה שלה
<Nighthawk``> היא שבתוך הרשת הפנימית שלה
<Nighthawk``> היא תוכל לתת שמות
<Nighthawk``> של אתרים
<Nighthawk``> והם יפנו לכתובות שהיא רוצה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אה..! אז אולי זה בגלל אפאצ'י?
<Nighthawk``> היא מתכוונת בתוך הרשת הפנימית שלה
<Nighthawk``> נכון דנה ?
<gdana> כן, בדיוק, שכל שם יפנה לתיקיה
<Nighthawk``> כן גם אני ניסיתי את זה פעם
<Nighthawk``> דנה דוגמא קטנה
<Nighthawk``> אם יש לך 2 מחשבים בבית
<Nighthawk``> אחד לגלישה
<Nighthawk``> והאחר לאחסנה
<Nighthawk``> ובאחסנה
<Nighthawk``> יש לך wamp or xampp
<Nighthawk``> עם 4-5 אתרים
<Nighthawk``> את רוצה
<Nighthawk``> שתוכלי לתת שם ב
<Nighthawk``> ADDRESS BAR
<Nighthawk``> לדוגמא
<Nighthawk``> site1
<Nighthawk``> coolsite2
<Nighthawk``> וכן הלאה
<Ddorda> ...
<Ddorda> שנייה
<gdana> כן, זו הכוונה. אבל אני אפילו לא מבקשת שזה יהיה בשני מחשבים נפרדים
<Nighthawk``> תודה דור
<gdana> אני פשוט רוצה במקום לוקלהוסט יחיד שתהיה לי אפשרות לתת כמה, ולמיטב הבנתי זה אמור להיות אפשרי
<Ddorda> צריך לסדר את chansrv
<Nighthawk``> כן זה אפשרי, וזה לא קשור ל xampp or wamp
<Nighthawk``> זה הגדרה של המערכת
<Ddorda> gdana: כן, זה אמור להיות אפשרי עם אפאצ'י, אני פשוט לא יודע איך. שנייה אני אחפש על זה
<Ddorda> אם avishai כאן אולי הוא ידע לעזור לך
<Nighthawk``> צריך לבדוק ב apache
<gdana> יש להם איזה משהו מקביל לכם? שרות צ'אט?
<Nighthawk``> לוקח לאבישי 5-6 שעות
<gdana> כי ישבתי שעות על ההוראות הרגילות
<avishai> ‏למה ללכלך עלי?
<Nighthawk``> חחחח
<Nighthawk``> זה ליכלוך ?
<Nighthawk``> הכל באהבה
<Ddorda> gdana: ניסית ב־ #apache ?
<Ddorda> למרות שזה נראה כאילו אין שם אף אחד
<Nighthawk``> פעם ניסיתי לבקש שם עזרה
<Nighthawk``> מקרה אבוד
<Nighthawk``> עדיף בפורומים שלהם
<Nighthawk``> שם הם עונים מהר
<avishai> ‏אז מה הבעיה?
<Nighthawk``> וואי אני מפחד שכל רגע צאןסרב יתנקש בי
<Ddorda> avishai: היא רוצה לתת אליאסים לתיקיות
<Ddorda> זאת אמרות
<Ddorda> אומרת*
<Ddorda> http://site1 = /var/www/site1
<gdana> כן, זו השאיפה
<Ddorda> אני מחפש על זה
<Ddorda> gdana: אני מחפש, אבל את יכולה בינתיים לשאול בחדר ##linux-il
<gdana> אוקיי
<gdana> רק שאלה, מה הפורומים ה"רשמיים" של אפאצ'י?
<gdana> כי מהאתר שלהם אני לא רואה שום פורומים
<gdana> כתבת קודם שבפורומים שלהם עונים מהר, לאלו הכוונה?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk אמר את זה
<Ddorda> לא אני
<gdana> אה, סליחה
<Ddorda> gdana: אגב, טעות שלי, הצ'אט של אפאצ'י זה #httpd
<gdana> טוב, אז אני אנסה שם
<Ddorda> gdana: נראה לי שאני מוצא את הפיתרון
<gdana> אוקיי
<nicoco> הופה + אופ = אופה
<nicoco> ולכן דור, אתה צריך לפתוח מאפייה
<nicoco> ולתת לכולנו מאפים טעימים
<nicoco> :P
<Ddorda> הלוואי
<Ddorda> gdana: מצטער, אני לא מוצא
<gdana> טוב, תודה בכל מקרה. אתה חושב שב-##linux-il יוכלו לעזור?
<gdana> או שעדיף באמת לפנו לאפאצ'י?
<Ddorda> אני חושב שכדאי לפנות לשניהם במקביל
<Ddorda> האמת שאני הרגע שאלתי את זה ב־##linux-il
<gdana> ואני מבינה שלא קיבלת תשובות מי יודע מה?
<Ddorda> עונים לי בדיוק
<Ddorda> כלומר, ענו לי כבר, עכשיו אני צריך להבין בעצמי כדי להסביר לך
<Ddorda> :)
<gdana> אה, אוקיי.
<gdana> אני אחזור עוד 10 דקות... תודה רבה בינתיים
<Nighthawk``> דור
<Nighthawk``> התקנתי הכל קשורה
<Ddorda> ו..?
<Nighthawk``> *כשורה
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה עדיין לא מריץ תלינוקס
<Ddorda> gdana: אני חייב ללכת, תשאלי איפה שאמרנו
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אין בכלל תפריט?
<Nighthawk``> בכלל
<Nighthawk``> ועשיתי הכל כשורה
<Ddorda> =\ אני לא יודע, אני חייב לזוז
<Ddorda> אני אעזור לך כשאני אחזור
<Nighthawk``> סבבהתודה
<Nighthawk``> אם אבישי היה פה..
<nicoco> אני פה
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - מה הבעיה שוב?
<Nighthawk``> שהתקנתי הכל לפי הכללים
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה לא מראה לי ב BOOT
<Nighthawk``> אני רוצה לבדוק שכל ההתקנה בוצעה חלק
<Nighthawk``> איך אני עושה זאת ?
<nicoco> שניה
<nicoco> קודם תנסה לכבות לגמרי את המחשב
<nicoco> ולהדליק מחדש
<nicoco> לא ריסטרט
<nicoco> אלא ממש לכבות
<nicoco> Nighthawk`` - איך הולך?
<Nighthawk``> קטסטרופה
<nicoco> ?
<Nighthawk``> ביצעתי הכל כשורה אבל הוא לא מזהה אותו בהתחלה
<nicoco> :|
<nicoco> ניסית את מה שאמרתי לך?
<Nighthawk``> כן לא עזר
<nicoco> אז בוא ננסה להתקין גראב
<nicoco> תעלה שוב את הלייב סידי
<Nighthawk``> שנייה
<Nighthawk``> עוד 10 שניות
<Nighthawk``> להיכנס לאן ?
<Ddorda> נו באמת, בדיוק שמצאתי לה את התשובה
<Nighthawk``> תן תשובה
<Nighthawk``> גם אני אשמח לזה
<nicoco> XD
<Ddorda> בקובץ httpd.conf
<Nighthawk``> יש שם אפשרות כזאת ?
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, אני מעביר את הכדור לידיים שלך, דור
<Nighthawk``> ניקו אני איתך
<Nighthawk``> דור איך להתקין גראב?
<Ddorda> פשוט צריך לקבוע ServerName
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: sudo grub-install sda
<Nighthawk``> cannot find /boot /grub
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ls /boot
<Nighthawk``> the error is: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<Nighthawk``> עשיתי דור
<Nighthawk``> מופיע לי כמה וכמה דברים
<Nighthawk``> כולל תיקייה בשם GRUB
<Nighthawk``> grub
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<Nighthawk``> same thing
<Ddorda> הממ
<Ddorda> אולי אני מתבלבל?
<Ddorda> באיזו מחציצה נמצא / ?
<H3r0> Ddorda - מזל טוב
<Nighthawk``> לא יודע
<Nighthawk``> תגי דלי אתה דור
<Nighthawk``> תגיד לי את הדור
<H3r0> דלי
<Ddorda> H3r0: תודה תודה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: מאיפה אני אדע? זה המחשב שלך, לא שלי
<H3r0> Ddorda - ;) אתה יודע על מה אני מדבר?
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא, אבל כשאומרים לי מזל טוב אני אומר תודה
<Ddorda> מאוד פשוט
<Nighthawk``> לא יודע דור
<Nighthawk``> אני מריץ מ
<Nighthawk``> usb run
<Nighthawk``> from here: /dev/sda5
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: df -h
<Nighthawk``> ok
<Nighthawk``> there
<Nighthawk``> להגיד לך מה בדיוק ?
<Nighthawk``> כמה וכמה דברים
<Ddorda> להגיד לי את המחיצה שקבעת ל־ /
<Nighthawk``> aufs
<Nighthawk``> aufs is mounted on /
<Nighthawk``> זז מהעבודה הביתה
<Nighthawk``> מקווה שיהיה עזרה
<Ddorda> מה זה לעזאזל aufs?
<Ddorda> serfus: מה קורה?
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה גם חייב לי מזל טוב
<Ddorda> מזל טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע על מה?
<serfus> שלום שלום
<H3r0> שלום
<nicoco> H3r0 - על מה מזל טוב?
<H3r0> nicoco - לא שואלים לפני שמאחלים
<nicoco> אם כן, מזל טוב לכולם!
<H3r0> (:
<Ddorda> serfus: שמע, אני מחכה לראות אותך פועל
<H3r0> nicoco - אולי נביא את זה לכאן?
<Ddorda> מה עם המעטפות, מה עם ההודעה בערוץ?
<Ddorda> באתר*
<nicoco> bye
<H3r0> שניה חכה
<serfus> למעטפות גם אני מחכה בקוצר רוח, אחרי אין ספור שיחות/ביקורים בדואר/אימיילים... אני חושב לקנות ממקום אחר, אבל מצאתי רק הדפסות ללא ביול
<serfus> נראה לי כבר עדיף
<Hero[away]> Ddorda,?
<Ddorda> Hero[away]: נו מה
<Ddorda> serfus: לדעתי לא עדיף בלי, צריך להציק להם פשוט
<Hero[away]> Ddorda, /ctcp Hero[away] version
<Hero[away]> [;
<H3r0> Ddorda - יש?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> מזל טוב
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע כמה זמן לקח לי?
<Ddorda> כמה?
<H3r0> 3 ימים בערך
<H3r0> עם כל הקימפולים
<serfus> אני מציק.. תאמין לי ;)
<serfus> עברו כבר 3 שבועות
<Ddorda> serfus: בינתיים, אתה יכול להציג נוכחות בדרכים אחרות
<Ddorda> להזמין עוד דיסקים
<Ddorda> למשל
<Ddorda> לכתוב באתר
<Ddorda> זה חשוב מאוד
<Ddorda> אם לא תציג נוכחות, ככה הלוקו יראה, בלי נוכחות
<Ddorda> אל תשכח שעוד מעט צריך לעבוד אישור מחדש
<H3r0> Ddorda - לדעתך יצאת מזוכיסט?
<Ddorda> H3r0: לא
<H3r0> Ddorda - יצאתי*
<Ddorda> אתה על מכונה וירטואלית לא?
<H3r0> ברור
<H3r0> התקנתי על מכונה וירטואלית
<Ddorda> אז לא
<H3r0> Ddorda - אתה יודע איזה סרט זה?
<Ddorda> כן
<H3r0> אבל בסוף הסתדר
<H3r0> ואגב לא ממליץ לבעלי לב חלש
<Nighthawk``> איזה הסתדר איזה בטיח
<Nighthawk``> אני עם מירק
<Nighthawk``> [16:21] [Nighthawk`` VERSION]
<Nighthawk``> [16:21] [Nighthawk`` VERSION reply]: mIRC v6.35 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<Nighthawk``> מירק של ערבי
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: לא הסתדרת?
<Nighthawk``> איזה הסתדרתי
<Nighthawk``> כבר אובד עצות
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: שמע, זה ממש מוזר שהמערכת לא עולה לך בכלל
<Ddorda> אני אפילו לא יודע מה לחפש
<lousygarua> שלום
<lousygarua> אני צריך עזרה נפשית לגבי שני דברים
<lousygarua> מישהו נוכח בשביל זה?
<Ddorda> lousygarua: Dont ask to ask just ask
<lousygarua> :)
<lousygarua> אממ
<Nighthawk``> e
<lousygarua> אני צריך עזרה נפשית בלגבות את המידע החשוב על הדיסק שלי לדיסק חיצוני, ואז בלהתקין ווינדוס 7, ואז בלא לאהוב אותו מספיק כדי שאני גם אתקין אובונטו לידו
<lousygarua> Ddorda: ואתה צריך לעשות דברים באתר
<lousygarua> Ddorda: אתה צריך תמיכה נפשית לזה?
<Ddorda> lousygarua: כן, אבל עוד מעט
<Ddorda> lousygarua: אז יאללה, תגבה :)
<Ddorda> מה הבעיה בעצם?
<lousygarua> Ddorda: להתחיל עם זה :) אני עצל
<lousygarua> אני גם מתכנן לעשות ריפרטישן לכל הדיסק אז בכלל אין לי חשק
<lousygarua> כדי לגבות את כל ההגדרות של האובונטו אני צריך את כל הקבצי . בספרית בית שלי וזהו, לא?
<Nighthawk``> Ddorda, משום הלינוקס
<Nighthawk``> לא התקין דריוורים למחשב הנייד שלי
<Nighthawk``> ולכן אין לי אינטרנט
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: תחבר את המחשב חוטית לאינטרנט ותתקין את הדרייברים
<Nighthawk``> יש לי דיסק התקנה של דריוורים
<Nighthawk``> אבל הם ל windows
<Nighthawk``> מה שקיבלתי מ dell
<nicoco> I'm back from the dead!
<tovenaar> hi everyone
<tovenaar> nice to see there is an israeli ubuntu community
<nicoco> :P
<tovenaar> sometime i get the feeling i'm an Ubuntu missioner, especially when im trying to explain people what are the advantages of the system comparing to windows
<tovenaar> i find it extra difficult in Israel though, where many of my friends and family don't know anything other than Microsoft...
<nicoco> lol, all of us XD
<tovenaar> :)
<tovenaar> good to know im not alone on this one
<tovenaar> so u can imagine how full with joy i was when i first discovered the ubuntu-il forum
<tovenaar> sorry, away now for a while...
<moshe742> מישהו יודע אם ואיפה יש קובץ שמראה את הפקודות האחרונות בהרצתי בטרמינל?
<nicoco> !! - מראה ומבצע את הפקודה האחרונה
<nicoco> אני בטוח שיש קובץ כזה, השאלה איפה ואיך קוראים לו
<nicoco> :P
<moshe742> אני צריך את הפקודות שהרצתי מזמן, אני יודע שהן קיימות שם כי הגעתי אליהן עם החץ למעלה
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> אז מה הבעיה?
<nicoco> תעתיק אותן לקובץ נפרד
<moshe742> כן, אבל אני צריך לעשות את החיפוש שוב...
<moshe742> זה די רחוק (לחיצה ארוכה על החץ למעלה) כך שיקח זמן עד שאמצא את זה שוב
<nicoco> מבין את בעייתך
<moshe742> אם היה לי קובץ עם הפקודות הנ"ל אני יכול להעתיק את זה בקלות
<nicoco> !google ubuntu where is the terminal last used commands list
<nicoco> !g ubuntu where is the terminal last used commands list
<Hoborg> Using The Terminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nicoco> חטט קצת בגוגל
<nicoco> או שתחכה למישהו שיודע
<nicoco> :P
<moshe742> מצאתי פיתרון חלקי שעובד היטב אבל פחות נוח מקובץ, יש פקודה history שמראה לך את כל הפקודות האחרונות שהרצת
<nicoco> נחמד
<nicoco> אז אתה תמיד יכול לשמור אותה בקובץ נפרד
<moshe742> בדיוק, אבל עדיין יהיה קל יותר לחפש בקובץ קיים מאשר להעתיק את כל המידע מההסטוריה ולחפש שם או לחפש בעין במסוף
<nicoco> איזה מגניב
<nicoco> ביחד עם היסטורי יש לי בדיוק 999 פקודות
<nicoco> :D
<moshe742> עכשיו יש בעיה חדשה שקורית מידי פעם, ה-DOK לא מזוהה אצלי
<moshe742> מוזר, DOK אחר עבד עכשיו, אבל המקורי (זה שלא עובד) תקין לפי הכנסה שלו למחשב אחר, וגם הוא חדש כך שלא סביר שהוא עושה בעיות כבר
<tovenaar> לגבי חיפוש בקובץ קיים : למה שלא תריץ את הפקודה ואת המוצא תכניס לקובץ טקסט , למשל hist.txt
<tovenaar> # history > hist.txt
<tovenaar> סביר מאוד שלפקודה יש אופציה לכתוב ישירות לקובץ, תסתכל ב
<tovenaar> man
<Nighthawk``> ctcp version me o ahead
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-26
<cairo_> hiii
<lousygarua> ani po?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<tovenaar> morning all
<Ddorda> vhh
<Ddorda> היי
<tovenaar> רציתי לדעת כמה מכם הצליחו לגרום לחברים/משפחה להתנסות באובנטו?
<tovenaar> איך זה הלך לכם? איך היו התגובות?
<Ddorda> אני גרמתי לכל המשפחה לעבוד עם אובונטו
<Ddorda> האחים היו בהתחלה קצת מתוסכלים שאין להם את המשחקים שלהם, אבל מהר מאוד הם התרגלו שיש מרכז התכנות ויש ימבה משחקים
<tovenaar> משפחה - הכוונה ילדים , או גם הורים מבוגרים ?
<Ddorda> האחים הקטנים
<Ddorda> לאימא הלך החלונות
<Ddorda> ואני לא הסכמתי להתקין לך ווינדוז פרוץ
<Ddorda> אז לא הייתה לה בררה אחרת
<tovenaar> :)
<Ddorda> ואבא הסכים אחרי הרבה לחצים והוא מרוצה
<Ddorda> המחשב עולה מהר יותר והוא שולט על ההפעלה והכיבוי של המחשב של האחים הקטנים
<tovenaar> מעניין. וכמה זמן הם כבר משתמשים באובונטו?
<Ddorda> אז כמו שאמרתי, הוא מרוצה
<Ddorda> כולם
<Ddorda> לאבא שלי עדיין מותקן ווינדוז במחשב בשביל הפוטושופ שלו (חוקי ד"א)
<Ddorda> אבל הוא בקושי נודע בו
<Ddorda> נוגע*
<tovenaar> יש אגב את גימפ ופינטה ועוד תוכנות דומות בשביל פוטושופ
<Ddorda> אני יודע
<Ddorda> אני עובד עם גימפ
<Ddorda> אבל בגלל שאבא קנה פוטושופ הוא לא מוכן לזרוק את הכסף לפח
<Ddorda> serfus: ראיתי את העריכה שלך :)
<tovenaar> אצלי זה לא הלך כל כך חלק. אמא שלי אמנם זרמה מיד עם אובנטו בלי להתלונן, ומאוד מרוצה. התקנתי לה על מחשב ישן שלי, והוא רץ בלי בעיות
<tovenaar> אבל כל השאר די חוששים להתנסות. אחי הקטן צריך את המשחקים שלו, ונצמד לווינדוס (הפרוץ). לאבא שלי יש וינדוס 7 שבא עם הלפטופ וגם הוא הרפתקן
<tovenaar> אגב, אני (כבר) לא גיימר, אז לא ניסיתי להתקין משחקים אבל הבנתי שאפשר עם play4linux
<tovenaar> אצל המשפחה של אשתי לעומת זאת, ההצלחה היתה מלאה, אבא אמא ואשתי כמובן עברו ללינוקס
<tovenaar> אני חושב שאצל הרבה אנשים יש עדיין את התפיסה של לינוקס כמערכת הפעלה לאנשי מחשבים, ושצריך ידע מקצועי כדאי להשתמש בזה
<tovenaar> זה מרתיע משתמשים "רגילים". מה גם, שאין שום חשיפה ללינוקס בישראל לטעמי. לא בבתי ספר, וכמעט ולא באוני'
<Ddorda> tovenaar: אתה צודק לגמרי, אבל ייקח הרבה זמן עד שזה יגיע ממערכות ממשלטיות או חינוכיות
<Ddorda> והסיבה העיקרית היא שמיקרוסופט מחזיקה עובדים בממשלה
<Ddorda> אז יש מלחמה קשה בעניים
<Ddorda> השיטה היא לבוא מהעם
<tovenaar> גם במדורי מחשבים מתנהגים כאילו ווינדוס היא הדבר היחיד בפלנטה
<tovenaar> נכון!
<Ddorda> כל פעם שאתה רוצה עיתון כזה תפרסם הודעה איפהשהוא בנושא, ותכתוב להם על זה גם
<tovenaar> זה באמת העניין. וינדוס עולה כסף, הרבה לא יכולים להרשות לעצמם ומשתמשים במערכת פרוצה. אין להם גישה לעדכונים והם סובלים מבעיות אבטחה.
<tovenaar> יש גישה כללית של פרסום וחשיפה של מוצרים שרוכשים, לא חינמיים. כלומר מוצרי צריכה. קוד פתוח זו מילה גסה
<serfus> Ddorda, מישהו כתב שם ממש זרוק... בכל מקרה, לא הכנסנו סרגל עליון בוויקי ?
<tovenaar> אתה צודק לגבי מיקרוסופט והקשר לשלטון. המכרזים שניתנים פעם אחר פעם למיק' הם לא במקרה, וגם פה יש זלזול בכספי ציבור
<serfus> זכור לי שכן
<Ddorda> serfus: נדמה לי שעבדנו על משהו כזה, אני לא זוכר אם זה בסוף הוכנס או לא
<Ddorda> tovenaar: נכון מאוד, למרות שמיקי איתן בזמנו עשה הרבה טוב לעניין
<Ddorda> הרב אתרים ממשלתיים עוברים לקוד פתוח
<Ddorda> דרופל, ג'ומלה וכו'
<avishai> ‏אגב
<tovenaar> Ddorda: לגבי איתן, אני לא יודע מה עשה אבל טוב שמשהו הרים את הכפפה.
<tovenaar> הבעיה היא מערכתית. צריך לשנות תפיסה, לא מספיק לוחם חופש בודד (תרתי משמע)
<tovenaar> אתרים בקוד פתוח זה בהחלט צעד חשוב, בהתחשב בכך שכמעט כל האתרים הישראלים הפופלריים הם asp/aspx
<tovenaar> אני חושב שכשתהיה מודעות, תגדל גם הנגישות - זה עוד גורם שעוצר אנשים מלעבור לאובונטו - בישראל
<tovenaar> אני כמעט לא נתקל בבעיות באתרים בחו"ל - לא עם וידאו ולא בממשק משתמש כללי. מזל שיש משהו כמו יהודה מ"בלוג פשוט" שעושה מלאכה חשובה בפתיחת החסמים באתרים השונים בישראל
<tovenaar> יש למשהו נסיון עם בדיקת בעיות חומרה? אני מנסה להתקין על מחשב בעייתי (כרטיס זכרון 1 מתוך 2 כנראה לא עובד) את מית'בונטו.
<moshe742> אתה יכול לעשות בדיקת זיכרון מהלייב סידי
<tovenaar> בהתקנה רגילה התוכנה עפה עם שגיאות קרנל. חשבתי לנסות התקנה אלטרנטיבית, אבל לפני כן אני רוצה לבדוק את החומרה
<moshe742> איזה דיסקים יש לך? (איזה גרסאות)
<tovenaar> אתה מתכוון ל- memtest?
<moshe742> כן
<tovenaar> mythbuntu 10.10.
<moshe742> ויש לך אפשרות להפעיל את זה או שצריך לחפש איך?
<tovenaar> מדובר במחשב ישן עם כרטיס זכרון של 512 מגבייט כל אחד
<moshe742> סה"כ גיגה?
<tovenaar> כמובן, זה רץ מהלייב סידי שבUSB
<moshe742> וזה עובד כמו שצריך?
<tovenaar> כן, אבל כמו שאמרתי כרטיס אחד תקין, ככה שמדובר ב 512. זה לא עובד תקין כי זה עף כשלייב סידי התחיל
<moshe742> כלומר אתה יודע שהדיסק תקין, אבל במחשב הספציפי זה לא עובד, כן?
<tovenaar> הדרישות מינימום של MYTHBUNTU הם 192 מגהבייט זכרון ככה שזו לא צריכה להיות הסיבה
<tovenaar> כן, זה רץ בלי בעייה במחשב אחר
<moshe742> ואתה יכול להריץ את ה-memtest?
<tovenaar> memtest יכול לרוץ. האם זה מספיק?
<moshe742> זה אמור להגיד לך אם יש בעיות בזיכרון, זה לא אומר שאין בעיות בדברים אחרים או בדרייברים של לינוקס עם החומרה שיש לך
<tovenaar> חשבתי לנסות את UBUNTU RESCUE REMIX ולנסות לזהות עוד בעיות. אבל אני לא מתמצא בכלים שם
<moshe742> גם אני לא מכיר את זה, אבל תבדוק קודם כל אם יש בעיה בזיכרון, אם יש אז לפחות תוכל לנסות להתחיל לתקן את הבעיה, סביר שאם רק כרטיס אחד פגום תוכל להריץ את המערכת עם כרטיס זיכרון אחד במקום 2
<tovenaar> יש אפשרות לנסות לתקן זכרון (חומרה) על ידי MEMTEST ?
<moshe742> אני לא מאמין, אם כבר סביר שאפשר להגיד למערכת להתעלם מהמקום הפגום, אבל אני ממש לא בטוח בזה
<tovenaar> הבנתי. אני אנסה בכל מקרה.
<tovenaar> אבל מוזר , כי גם אם רק 512 תקינים, זה אמור להספיק להתקנה רגילה
<moshe742> זה יעבוד אם תוציא את הכרטיס הפגום
<tovenaar> יכול להיות כמו שאתה אומר, צריך לגרום למחשב להתעלם מהמיקום הפגום,
<moshe742> אני לא יודע למה המערכת לא יודעת להתעלם מכרטיסים פגומים
<tovenaar> או פשוט להוציא :)
<moshe742> אבל זה שווה ערך להוצאת הכרטיס הפגום לדעתי
<tovenaar> הבעיה עם הכרטיסי זכרון הישנים האלה, שהם עולים יותר מחדשים ולא שווה להחליף באחד חדש רק אחד מהם
<moshe742> איזה חיבור זה? DDR1?
<tovenaar> אני לא יודע בדיוק -  זה מחשב שאחי מנסה להתקין עליו, הוא לא לידי.
<tovenaar> אבל זה הלוח אם של הפנטיום הישן, המחשב בן לפחות 5-6 שנים
<Avidan> היי
<Avidan> מישהו פה?
<jkprg> Hi. I'm looking for someone that would solder two SMD ICs (14 pins) on my PCI card. I have 50 such cards. Do you know someone that would be interested? I'm from Tel Aviv. Thx
<lousygarua> שלום רב, התקנתי אובונטו 10.10 מאלטרנייט בלי לפרמט את המחיצה הנפרדת שיש לי להום (ספרית הבית) ועכשיו הוא כל כמה דקות מתנתק לי מהרשת האלחוטית
<lousygarua> הוא לא מבין שהוא מתנתק אבל כל התוכנות מפסיקות לעבוד, למרות שהוא אף פעם לא מראה את האייקון למעלה במצב ניתוק
<lousygarua> (האייקון נמצא אבל נראה מחובר)
<lousygarua> אם אני לוחץ על האייקון של הרשת ובוחר שוב את הרשת האלחוטית שלי אז הוא מתנתק ומתחבר והכל נחמד
<lousygarua> מה יכולה להיות הבעיה?
<tovenaar_> איזה כרטיס אלחוטי אתה משתמש?
<Ddorda> tovenaar_: הוא יצא כבר
<tovenaar_> כן עכשיו שמתי לב...
<Ddorda> וואו יש ממש מעט אנשים היום =\
<tovenaar_> תכלס נשמע לי בעיה של כרטיס רשת. יש מצב שזה אינטל - נתקלתי במשהו דומה
<tovenaar_> האמת שגיליתי את הערוץ רק השבוע, אז אין לי מושג מה נחשב פה תנועה רגילה :)
<Ddorda> אנחנו לרוב קרוב ל־30
<tovenaar_> לא רע.
<tovenaar_> אני מקווה שאובונטו יתפוס מקום משמעותי בישראל. עצם זה שיש עכשיו פורום ישראלי זה כבר התחלה מצויינת
<Ddorda> כבר יש אולי 4 שנים
<tovenaar_> אני חי עכשיו במרכז אירופה, ופה יש חשיפה מאוד גדולה לקוד פתוח, ומערכות הפעלה מבוססות לינוקס
<Ddorda> כן, לינוקס ממש תופס עכשיו בחו"ל
<tovenaar_> באוני' פה כל המערכות בספרייה רצות על סאן מיקרוסיסטמס. באוני'  בתל אביב עוד משתמשים ב-XP- זה ממש עצוב
<tovenaar_> כשאני מתחבר לרשת, אני רואה באמפטי שיש ברשת איתי לפחות עוד 3-4 משתמשי אובונטו. כמובן שמק ווינדוס עדיין הרוב, אבל זה משתנה
<tovenaar_> 2 דברים חשובים קרו, שקידמו מאוד את הקהילה :1. אובונטו הביא את הידידותיות למשתמש לרמה חדשה. 2. ויסטה באה לעולם
<Interruptus> +1
<Interruptus> על ויסטה
<tovenaar_> אגב - משהו קרא את מניפסט החומוס?
<trew_> איפה?
<tovenaar_> http://he.hummus-manifest.wikia.com/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%A0%D7%99%D7%A4%D7%A1%D7%98_%D7%94%D7%97%D7%95%D7%9E%D7%95%D7%A1_-_%D7%97%D7%9C%D7%A7_1
<tovenaar_> או הפוסט המקורי באנגלית:
<tovenaar_> http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/2010/07/hummus-manifesto-part-1.html
<nady> כמה מחיצות צריך?
<nady> swap?
<moshe742> בהתקנה?
<nady> כן
<nady> מה צריך?
<moshe742> מה שחייבים זה מחיצת רוט, מסומנת ב-/
<moshe742> מעבר לזה מומלץ לשים מחיצת swap בגודל של בערך פי 2 מהראם
<moshe742> ומחיצת home
<nady> כמה מחיצות סך הכל?
<moshe742> 3
<nady> swap
<nady> ומה עוד
<moshe742> למה הכוונה?
<nady> מה השמות של המחיצות
<moshe742> איך אתה מגדיר אותן מבחינת סוג מערכת הקבצים וכו'?
<nady> כן שזה יסכים להמשיך את ההתקנה ולא ירשום שגיאה
<moshe742> תגדיר את סוג המחיצה כ-EXT4 ושם המחיצה / (זה יהיה רוט), בגודל של בסביבות 10-15 גיגה, זה צריך להספיק
<moshe742> את מה שנשאר אחרי שהגדרת את הרוט והסוואפ תשים בתור מחיצת הבית
<moshe742> תגדיר את זה כמו שהגדרת את מחיצת הרוט והשם שלה יהיה home
<tovenaar_> אגב אני ממליץ על מחיצת boot
<moshe742> מה היתרון שלה?
<tovenaar_> אם כבר אתה מפצל ידנית, אז תעשה מחיצת בוט בגודל 1 גיגה (עבור דסקטופ)
<tovenaar_> במקרה שאתה צריך להתקין מחדש את גרוב, שהבוט נהרס מפעולה כלשהי (קרה לי כבר ). זה מומלץ גם בויקי של אובונטו
<tovenaar_> quick list : 1. /boot = 1 giga 2 . / = root  3. /home  4 . swap= 2xram
<moshe742> ככה אני עושה תמיד פרט למחיצת הבוט, אני אעשה בהתקנה הבאה (כנראה ב-11.04) ונראה אם אני מרגיש בהבדל
<tovenaar_> הבנתי שזה גם מאתחל את המחשב מהר יותר
<tovenaar_> המחיצה של הבוט צריכה להיות הראשונה בדיסק
<moshe742> אגב, אם יש יותר ממערכת אחת על המחשב, זה משפיע מבחינת המחיצה של הבוט? (גודל וכו')
<tovenaar_> ואגב, לפיינשמקרים ביננו או לפראנואידים :) אפשר תמיד לעשות מחיצת הום מוצפנת
<Interruptus> זה בלאגן אם אתה מעביר דיסק
<Interruptus> או משהו
<Interruptus> אתה צריך לשמור את המפתח אחרת הלך עליך קשות
<tovenaar_> לא בהכרח - 1 גיגה זה די והותר. להבנתי על סרברים מספיק 100 מגהבייט
<tovenaar_> כן- אבל אתה יכול להכין מראש את המחיצה על ידי LVM
<tovenaar_> ולבחור מפתח משלך.
<Interruptus> אבל עדיין אם הוא הלך לאנשהו
<Interruptus> נעלם
<Interruptus> נשרף
<Interruptus> קרה לו משהו
<Interruptus> זומברת באוף חד חד ערכי
<Interruptus> באופן*
<tovenaar_> :)
<tovenaar_> כמובן
<tovenaar_> לכן - אני לא ממליץ לכל אחד לעשות, לא כברירת מחדל בכל אופן
<nady> ext4?
<Interruptus> מחר אני אמור להחליף את הדיסק שיושב עליו בוט ורוט בסרבר דביאן שלי
<Interruptus> טפו טפו טפו
<Interruptus> נריץ גיבוי לאימג'
<Interruptus> נכבה את הסרבר
<Interruptus> לחבר דיסק נוסף
<Interruptus> קלון דיסק טו דיסק בייט ביי בייט
<Interruptus> ונתפלל שיעלה
<tovenaar_> תעדכן :).
<nady> מה זה ראשית ומה זה לוגית
<tovenaar_> מחיצה ראשית היא אחת מ-4 מותרות על כל דיסק
<tovenaar_> מחיצה לוגית נמצאת בתוך EXTENDED
<tovenaar_> אין הגבלה באופן כללי על מס' מח' לוגיות
<tovenaar_> וינדוס דורשת להיות מותקנת על מחיצה ראשית - וגם הראשונה שבהם ( לאחר הבוט)
<tovenaar_> לינוקס יכול להיות מותקן על כל מחיצה שתרצה - רק הבוט צריך להיות בראשית.
<printer> שלום
<printer> יש לי בעיה עם התקנה דרך DOK
<printer> מישהו מבין בזה?
<trew_> printer: תשאל את דור
<trew_> תאיר את הניק שלו הוא יענה לך
<trew_> לי אין מושג
<Ddorda> printer: אתה בטוח שהבעיה נובעת מזה שזה דוק?
<printer> היי
<printer> בערך
<printer> זה מה שיש בגוגל. כל מה שמצאתי על השגיאה הזאת היא על אנשים שניסו דרך DOל
<printer> an attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the cd failed
<printer> זה קורה אחרי השלב של העתקת הקבצים
<Ddorda> מה חיפשת בגוגל?
<printer> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=an+attempt+to+configure+apt+to+install+additional+packages+from+the+cd+failed&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&pq=an%20attempt%20to%20configure%20apt%20to%20install%20additional%20packages%20from%20the%20cd%20failed&xhr=t&q=an+attempt+to+configure+apt+to+install+additional+packages+from+the+cd+failed+10.10&cp=78&pf=p&sclient=psy&client=ubuntu&hs=N7S&channel=fs&source=hp&a
<printer> את הטקסט של השגיאה
<Ddorda> תחפש אותו דבר + usb
<printer> אז אתה כן חושב שזה קשור לדוק?
<Ddorda> כן
<printer> חוזרות אותן התוצאות
<printer> מוזר
<Ddorda> printer: תבדוק אם אחת התוצאות היא בלאנצ'פד
<printer> אני מנסה עכשיו תוצאה אחת שם
<printer> מקווה שיעזור
<tovenaar_> יש פתרון פה :
<tovenaar_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/658865
<printer> כן, זה מה שאני מנסה עכשיו
<printer> תודה
<Ddorda> printer: מצטער שלא עזרתי יותר, אני באמצע משהו
<printer> לא נורא
<printer> אולי זה יפתור את הבעיה
#ubuntu-il 2011-02-27
<tovenaar> איך אני משתמש רושם את הניק שלי?
<tovenaar> איך אני רושם את הניק שלי?
<tovenaar> מספיק להריץ "/nickserv"
<tovenaar> ?
<lightpriest_> לא
<lightpriest_> "/nickserv help"
<lightpriest_> "/nickserv help register"
<tovenaar> exit
<tovenaar> משהו פה משתמש ב- VHOST?
<nicoco> אין כאן ויהוסט
<nicoco> זה פרינוד
<tovenaar> אז איפה ומתי אפשר להשתמש ב -VHOST?
<tovenaar> אגב, מה ההבדל בין פרינוד לאחרים?
<nicoco> השרת הזה נועד כדי להריץ פרוייקטים, הוא לא
<nicoco> off-topic
<nicoco> הכל מסודר ומאורגן
<nicoco> אתה יכול לבקש שיסתירו לך את האייפי אם אתה רוצה
<tovenaar> מהאדמין?
<nicoco> ממי שיש לו הרשאה לעשות פעולה כזו
<nicoco> שניה
<nicoco> unaffiliated
<nicoco> ככה קוראים לזה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> שכחתי איך קוראים לערוץ
<nicoco> Shualdon - אתה זוכר?
<Interruptus> זה נקרא קלואק
<nicoco> זהו
<nicoco> זה
<nicoco> תודה
<tovenaar> cloack_
<tovenaar> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-20
<iyy77> ?
<irt22> ?
<IRC_123> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-21
<lousygarua> שלום לנוכחים
<avishai> ‏מישהו מבין פה בדרופל 7?
<yuvilio> avishai: לא הרבה. רק למדתי קצת. אבל תשאל את השאלה ואולי משהו יודע
<yuvilio> avishai: ראית את התשובה שלי?
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-22
<kofyarok> היי חברים
<kofyarok> הורדתי את תכנת xchat
<kofyarok> אבל אני לא מצליח להצטרף לשרת העזרה של אובונטו או לשרת הזה. איך עושים את זה?
<kof> יש פה מישהו ?
<binyamin> שלום
<binyamin> מישהו?
<binyamin> איניוואן
<binyamin> הלווו
<binyamin> אתה כן אתה!
<binyamin> פוף
<binyamin> אין התייחסות..
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-23
<Y0gster> hi
<Y0gster> nv eurv
<Y0gster> מה קורה
<eli_> הייי
<eli_> אני צריך עזרה לגבי תהליך התקנה
<eli_> ???
<eli_> ???
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-24
<Avihay> wow, eli_ stayed a full 4 min
<b3L0v> שלום
<asw3_> Avihay, LOL
<Avihay> :->
<ftty> אין לי אינטרנט
<ftty> כשאני מפעיל את אובונטו
<ftty> הוא לא מוצא WIFI בכלל
#ubuntu-il 2012-02-26
<David> שלום
<Guest45961> אוף
<david123> מישהו אולי  יכול לעזור לי פה בבקשה?
<david123> http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/924
<david123> אני במצוקה :P
<ribhoo> hi all
<yuvilio> hey ribhoo
<ribhoo> is it always so quite here?
<yuvilio> ribhoo: sometimes, depends on when there's a question that peaks someone's interest or if there is a meeting
<Spinux> wha?
<yuvilio> Spinux: just answering ribhoo's question which was asked before you dropped in
<Spinux> aha
<Spinux> is there meetings still?
<yuvilio> moshe742 or GuySoft, are there still meetings
<Spinux> it feels like theres not much more intrest
<yuvilio> I think it ebbs and flows
<yuvilio> if someone were to bring up an interesting ubuntu or hebrew dev question, it'd probably wake up some dormant life
<Spinux> i`m newish
<Spinux> never came to a meeting yet
<yuvilio> been a while for me
<Spinux> how meny years
<GuySoft> yuvilio, i have no idea
<yuvilio> mmm
<GuySoft> yuvilio, im too old i guess - I know all the old people in the club
<yuvilio> GuySoft: I guess it's been quiet then
<Spinux> is there anymore cool israli irc channels?
<GuySoft> yuvilio, I also coined the term "ubuntu on the grass" i dont think they have those anymore
<GuySoft> there is #linux-il
<yuvilio> GuySoft: hehe
<GuySoft> and There is #blender-il that comes and goes
<Spinux> #linux-il is kinda sleeping
<Spinux> i`ll try blender
<yuvilio> blender is app specific
<Spinux> ah now i get it
<Spinux> the 3d app
<yuvilio> yep
<Spinux> i`m looking for israli irc channels for a while now
<Spinux> i understad its history?
<yuvilio> Spinux: i think just dormant more than history
<ribhoo> can anyone tell me if LPIC tests worth anything?
<yuvilio> ribhoo: they're just one metric among many (like Linux+, etc.)
<ribhoo> but does they worth anything in Israel?
<yuvilio> ribhoo: probably same as in US.  It depends on the kind of job you want.  If it's as a system admin of some sort, it couldn't hurt.  But if you already have a track record doing it, it might be redundant
<Spinux> i`dd like chats in hebrew
<Spinux> ah ah sorry lol
<Spinux> tou mean the tests
<yuvilio> yep
<ribhoo> Spinux, is there tests in hebrew for linux?
<Spinux> no idea
<Spinux> <<<uneducated
<yuvilio> http://www.lpi.org/international-affiliates
<Spinux> theres a co metrix in israel they should have stuff like that
<ribhoo> taking those exams for now, through prometric
<Spinux> no i mean like METRIX LTD
<Spinux> http://www.matrix.co.il/Pages/default.aspx
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-20
<asw3_> http://rlv.zcache.com/jewish_tux_linux_tux_speckcase-p176728940165376747bhar2_400.jpg
<asw3_> LOL
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-21
<avihay> cute
<selina> hi
<selina> anybody here
<selina> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-02-23
<gab_> d
<gab_> אפשר לשאול שאלה ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-19
<error> היי
<MS-DOS> היי
<MS-DOS> מישהו פה?
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-20
<Egbert9e9> cough
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-21
<Avihay> that's a nasty cough you've got there Egbert9e9, maybe you should get checked? :-P
<Egbert9e9> cough
#ubuntu-il 2014-02-23
<lior1> .
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-17
<zdux> fucking jews
#ubuntu-il 2015-02-20
<backbox> we need ddos www.americannaziparty.com ok?
<ASAF> HI
<ASAF> שבת שלום
<ASAF> מחפש עזרה בהסרת לינוקס והתקנת ווינדוס 7 חזרה
#ubuntu-il 2016-02-23
<dan11234> מה הצבע בבאש אומר?
